# I'm playing a new course for the first time... (Rolling thread)



## Fish (May 21, 2016)

Thought it might be good to have something rolling for when we're playing a new course and would like to know a bit more about it, I know we can all look at their websites, which at times won't be up to date, and let's be honest, they will always state it's a hidden gem, but is it really?

I'll kick it off.....

My Captain's away day will be at *Wollaton Park Golf Club* in Nottinghamshire, I've been on the website, which like many sites looks very old & dated, and yes, it's described as another hidden gem!

So, who's played it, any members on here at it, over to you....


----------



## SteveJay (May 21, 2016)

Playing Dunscar in Bolton tomorrow.......golf day organised by a local football club so won't be a serious round, but would be good to have any tips!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 21, 2016)

I'm playing West Lancs, Hillside and Royal Lytham in the next 3 days all for the first time. Are they any good?


----------



## 3565 (May 21, 2016)

West Lancs - Brutal. 
Hillside - not played
Lytham - The Beast, I played it 10 yrs ago in the July and they said it's very close to Open Championship conditions, it's the hardest golf course I've played to date. Awesome.


----------



## Fish (May 21, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'm playing West Lancs, Hillside and Royal Lytham in the next 3 days all for the first time. Are they any good? 

Click to expand...

I really enjoyed West Lancs other than a couple of holes over the back corner on the back 9 which kind of went parkland-ish, the front 9 really lets you know you there for sure!

Hillside is both excellent and brutal, if you're just slightly off the fairway reload, if the winds up it's mental, but great on the eye with some lovely holes.

Not played Lytham.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 21, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'm playing West Lancs, Hillside and Royal Lytham in the next 3 days all for the first time. Are they any good? 

Click to expand...

Sounds like a pretty good weekend. Not jealous at all!


----------



## Junior (May 21, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'm playing West Lancs, Hillside and Royal Lytham in the next 3 days all for the first time. Are they any good? 

Click to expand...

Formby is better than all of them  That said, it's some trip you have there !!! Enjoy !!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 21, 2016)

Junior said:



			Formby is better than all of them  That said, it's some trip you have there !!! Enjoy !!!
		
Click to expand...

I loved Formby, thought it was fantastic. Also playing Birkdale on this trip but I've played there before. Forecast is looking good


----------



## Junior (May 21, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I loved Form by, thought it was fantastic. Also playing Birkdale on this trip but I've played there before. Forecast is looking good 

Click to expand...

They are all amazing courses.  Tbh, Birkdale is my fave by a long way.  I've never played Hillside on a calm day and it's always tore me a new one.   Enjoy....I'm not jealous at all


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 21, 2016)

Playing SAOL for this first time this week. From what I've been told it's a pretty decent links course with the usual problems when the wind picks up.


----------



## louise_a (May 21, 2016)

SteveJay said:



			Playing Dunscar in Bolton tomorrow.......golf day organised by a local football club so won't be a serious round, but would be good to have any tips!
		
Click to expand...

I have played Dunscar but in December, the main thing I remember was it was cold and windy, but cant remember much about the course, it is very high up so probably always blows a bit.


----------



## Junior (May 21, 2016)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Playing SAOL for this first time this week. From what I've been told it's a pretty decent links course with the usual problems when the wind picks up.
		
Click to expand...

Don't expect dramatic dunes and huge elevation changes.....Its  an old school style links course which in my (slightly) bias opinion gets better and better the more you play it.  Always presented immaculately, well bunkered,  and a brut if the wind is up.  That said, if you play well, it's very scorable.   Enjoy !!!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 21, 2016)

Junior said:



			Don't expect dramatic dunes and huge elevation changes.....Its  an old school style links course which in my (slightly) bias opinion gets better and better the more you play it.  Always presented immaculately, well bunkered,  and a brut if the wind is up.  That said, if you play well, it's very scorable.   Enjoy !!!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Sounds pretty much like Conwy.


----------



## chellie (May 21, 2016)

I am playing Royal Lytham for the first time on Wednesday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2016)

Off to a place called Kingswood on Friday. James Braid designed and looking forward to it. Weather looks bit iffy http://golf.kingswood-golf.co.uk/


----------



## Qwerty (May 21, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'm playing West Lancs, Hillside and Royal Lytham in the next 3 days all for the first time. Are they any good? 

Click to expand...

West Lancs - Very tough on and around the greens, especially the front 9. Overly undulating greens for a links course.  A good enjoyable varied test though.

Hillside - The 1st and 9th are a bit of a let down and tbh as a course it just doesn't do it for me, always find it a bit of a slog.I am being overly critical though due to its reputation. The 11th has got to be visually one of the best holes In the UK and as a good golfer I'm sure you'll enjoy it overall.

Lytham - Toughest course I've played. Pray that your driving is on form. Every poor shot gets severely punished, the pot bunkers with large run offs into them are everywhere, the amount of them can be pretty intimidating off the tee. 
Rough like barbed wire too. 
Sounds obvious but I found if I played a hole well making par was pretty straightforward, just one bad shot though and it was difficult to recover.  Bogey was rare, it was either Birdie..Par..or a total nightmare. Some test though and a fantastic clubhouse, As a good golfer I'll be interested to hear how you score around there.

Sounds like a great trip :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 21, 2016)

Cheers guys for the info.

Qwerty, obviously I'll score fantastically well      I might PM you with the truth though


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			Thought it might be good to have something rolling for when we're playing a new course and would like to know a bit more about it, I know we can all look at their websites, which at times won't be up to date, and let's be honest, they will always state it's a hidden gem, but is it really?

I'll kick it off.....

My Captain's away day will be at *Wollaton Park Golf Club* in Nottinghamshire, I've been on the website, which like many sites looks very old & dated, and yes, it's described as another hidden gem!

So, who's played it, any members on here at it, over to you....
		
Click to expand...

i hate the phrase hidden gem.

Wollaton is quite a nice track, you will enjoy it there, greens should be in good nick as well and they are normally fast.

plenty of deer round the course as well.


----------



## Rough and ready (May 21, 2016)

Playing beamish Thursday quick look on the website looks to be quite tight anyone played it before and have any tips ?


----------



## stevek1969 (May 21, 2016)

Im playing Elie in 2 weeks time in there Open ,Â£20 a bargain


----------



## Tashyboy (May 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			Thought it might be good to have something rolling for when we're playing a new course and would like to know a bit more about it, I know we can all look at their websites, which at times won't be up to date, and let's be honest, they will always state it's a hidden gem, but is it really?

I'll kick it off.....

My Captain's away day will be at *Wollaton Park Golf Club* in Nottinghamshire, I've been on the website, which like many sites looks very old & dated, and yes, it's described as another hidden gem!

So, who's played it, any members on here at it, over to you....
		
Click to expand...

Played it once on bag heads tours and it bladdered it down, wet and miserable weather but enjoyed it. Walking to the second tee and the biggest bloody stag with horns 8ft flippin wide was eyeballing me from about 40 ft. PPs had seen it but said nowt to me. They thought it was hilarious. Driving off with about 40 deer on the fairway is interesting.

we are playing there soon in there open.


----------



## fenwayrich (May 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			Thought it might be good to have something rolling for when we're playing a new course and would like to know a bit more about it, I know we can all look at their websites, which at times won't be up to date, and let's be honest, they will always state it's a hidden gem, but is it really?

I'll kick it off.....

My Captain's away day will be at *Wollaton Park Golf Club* in Nottinghamshire, I've been on the website, which like many sites looks very old & dated, and yes, it's described as another hidden gem!

So, who's played it, any members on here at it, over to you....
		
Click to expand...

I am a member of Wollaton Park. While not of the same standard as our North Notts neighbours the Notts Club (Hollinwell) and Sherwood Forest, I think you will enjoy the course. It is by no means perfect, the character of the course has been somewhat demeaned in recent years by the decision to make maintenance easier, and a lot of definition has been lost. However, it remains a good test and the greens are in excellent condition at present.

Also, even if you are having a bad day, you can look around and enjoy the surrounding scenery, and especially the deer that roam freely over the course. The enormous stags are potentially dangerous in October's rutting season, but they spend the rest of the year in another part of the park.

And yes, I agree, our website is a disgrace!


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			i hate the phrase hidden gem.

Wollaton is quite a nice track, you will enjoy it there, greens should be in good nick as well and they are normally fast.

plenty of deer round the course as well.
		
Click to expand...




Tashyboy said:



			Played it once on bag heads tours and it bladdered it down, wet and miserable weather but enjoyed it. Walking to the second tee and the biggest bloody stag with horns 8ft flippin wide was eyeballing me from about 40 ft. PPs had seen it but said nowt to me. They thought it was hilarious. Driving off with about 40 deer on the fairway is interesting.

we are playing there soon in there open.
		
Click to expand...




fenwayrich said:



			I am a member of Wollaton Park. While not of the same standard as our North Notts neighbours the Notts Club (Hollinwell) and Sherwood Forest, I think you will enjoy the course. It is by no means perfect, the character of the course has been somewhat demeaned in recent years by the decision to make maintenance easier, and a lot of definition has been lost. However, it remains a good test and the greens are in excellent condition at present.

Also, even if you are having a bad day, you can look around and enjoy the surrounding scenery, and especially the deer that roam freely over the course. The enormous stags are potentially dangerous in October's rutting season, but they spend the rest of the year in another part of the park.

And yes, I agree, our website is a disgrace!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guy's, I love seeing animals and wildlife roam our courses whilst playing, we have loads of baby Geese and ducks following their parents currently all over our course and the Swans have returned, looking forward to playing it now :thup:


----------



## backwoodsman (May 22, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Im playing Elie in 2 weeks time in there Open ,Â£20 a bargain
		
Click to expand...

Am surprised, given your home club, that you've not played there before?  Lovely spot in which to play golf, and course is immaculately kept. Greens, fast & true. But although i love links golf, course is just a bit too quirky for my taste. Too many elevation changes and blind shots. And depending on how far you hit the ball, i found some greens impossible to hold. They were in reach for me in 2 with a fairway wood or hybrid but with green sloping away, off a downslope, not a hope of stopping the ball. Needed to be able to hit the green with something like a 9 iron.


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 22, 2016)

Playing Royal Winchester in an open comp on Wednesday. Heard it's pretty nice but has anyone on the Forum played it before?


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Playing Royal Winchester in an open comp on Wednesday. Heard it's pretty nice but has anyone on the Forum played it before?
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure Paperboy (Simon) is a member there.


----------



## chrisd (May 22, 2016)

I never get the hang of new threads but I thought this might be the best placed to post this

I've just spent 4 days on the Isle of Wight and popped into the Westridge Golf Centre, I didn't play there (I didn't take any clubs etc) but it has a great shop, fabulous range and practice areas and a number of obviously keen pro's with a great teaching area. I was mightily impressed, they also lent me a demo Cobra King f6 driver to try out - it went pretty well!


----------



## Albanach (May 22, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Im playing Elie in 2 weeks time in there Open ,Â£20 a bargain
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully you'll enjoy it, the course has come along a long way condition wise in the last 18 months. There has been a lot of work done over the winter on bunkers etc. hopefully the surrounds will have bedded in nicely with the increase in temperature. Greens should be in good nick too.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 22, 2016)

Albanach said:



			Hopefully you'll enjoy it, the course has come along a long way condition wise in the last 18 months. There has been a lot of work done over the winter on bunkers etc. hopefully the surrounds will have bedded in nicely with the increase in temperature. Greens should be in good nick too.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers its basically the only one i haven't played in the area so thought id give it a go and its Â£20 for there Open, the Captain said in his email that it was in good knick ,fingers crossed for the weather.


----------



## Foxholer (May 22, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'm playing West Lancs, Hillside and Royal Lytham in the next 3 days all for the first time. Are they any good? 

Click to expand...

Nah! Boring and unkempt - at least 'unkept'! All the maintenance they do is mow the greens! No trees, but cavernous holes in the ground that they fill with sand! 

Not played RL, but love the other 2 - Hillside being near the top of my favourites list! WL was perhaps a bit 'shabby' with only a couple of really memorable holes, but certainly one for any lover of links golf to play!


----------



## stokie_93 (May 23, 2016)

Just booked to play Vicars Cross in a pairs open at the start of June, drove past it loads and always said i've wanted to play there.

Anyone played before or know what it's like?


----------



## TheDoctor (May 24, 2016)

Off to Macdonald Portal in July, my teaching pro reckons it is a good setup but anyone else been?


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2016)

TheDoctor said:



			Off to Macdonald Portal in July, my teaching pro reckons it is a good setup but anyone else been?
		
Click to expand...

I'm there with my club for 2-days in September and not been before either....


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 25, 2016)

Off to Royal Winchester for a 4 ball seniors thing.

Looking forward to it. Anyone played there lately?


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 25, 2016)

I'm playing a competition at west Kilbride next week. Any local knowledge on the forum for there? Where's theCraw when you need him!? :lol:


----------



## Junior (May 25, 2016)

TheDoctor said:



			Off to Macdonald Portal in July, my teaching pro reckons it is a good setup but anyone else been?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I've played both courses.  I actually prefer the Portal Premier Course as opposed to the championship one.  Some decent holes on both though , they are well manicured and last year the greens were decent.   Like most hotel / resort type places, there are plenty of good deals so it gets a lot of traffic.


----------



## stokie_93 (May 25, 2016)

Junior said:



			Yes, I've played both courses.  I actually prefer the Portal Premier Course as opposed to the championship one.  Some decent holes on both though , they are well manicured and last year the greens were decent.   Like most hotel / resort type places, there are plenty of good deals so it gets a lot of traffic.
		
Click to expand...

2nd this, much prefer the Premier course, it's a tad shorter but some much better holes. The last 4 holes are brilliant!


----------



## Qwerty (May 25, 2016)

TheDoctor said:



			Off to Macdonald Portal in July, my teaching pro reckons it is a good setup but anyone else been?
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			I'm there with my club for 2-days in September and not been before either....
		
Click to expand...

Ive read some bad reviews of it over the last few years but I've played it quite a lot and I've always enjoyed it.
It plays quite long but with Forgiving fairways and big (undulating) greens it isn't overly tough. Picturesque course and some very nice holes, The 3rd is a stunner!
Nice set up all round, Get buggys though as its a slog of a walk.


----------



## kerber0s1983 (May 25, 2016)

TheDoctor said:



			Off to Macdonald Portal in July, my teaching pro reckons it is a good setup but anyone else been?
		
Click to expand...

I've just come back from 3 days there last week, the championship course is good, we played off the whites and it was very long but fairly open, although the rough hadn't been cut down, so anything off line you spent an age looking for the ball, and then it was a wedge or short iron to just get back in play. The greens had just been sanded heavily so the balls weren't sticking, and rolling a long way.

The premier course is a tougher test IMO, a bit shorter but a harder test, the fairways are generally sloped heavily, so you get plenty of practice of the ball above/below your feet. The greens were in better condition, as they had no sand on and were very receptive.

Glad we had a buggy on the 3rd day, my feet were killing me!

If your staying there, the hotel prices are very steep (4.55 a pint) and the restaurant doesn't have the greatest choice of food


----------



## stokie_93 (May 25, 2016)

kerber0s1983 said:



			I've just come back from 3 days there last week, the championship course is good, we played off the whites and it was very long but fairly open, although the rough hadn't been cut down, so anything off line you spent an age looking for the ball, and then it was a wedge or short iron to just get back in play. The greens had just been sanded heavily so the balls weren't sticking, and rolling a long way.

The premier course is a tougher test IMO, a bit shorter but a harder test, the fairways are generally sloped heavily, so you get plenty of practice of the ball above/below your feet. The greens were in better condition, as they had no sand on and were very receptive.

Glad we had a buggy on the 3rd day, my feet were killing me!

If your staying there, the hotel prices are very steep (4.55 a pint) and the restaurant doesn't have the greatest choice of food
		
Click to expand...

how awesome is the downhill par 3 on the back 9 of the Premier?!


----------



## kerber0s1983 (May 25, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			how awesome is the downhill par 3 on the back 9 of the Premier?!
		
Click to expand...

Its brilliant, we were lucky that we had no groups behind us, so must have had about 6 tee shots each onto the green

Its a steep walk down though, trying not to get dragged by a trolley


----------



## stokie_93 (May 25, 2016)

kerber0s1983 said:



			Its brilliant, we were lucky that we had no groups behind us, so must have had about 6 tee shots each onto the green

Its a steep walk down though, trying not to get dragged by a trolley
		
Click to expand...

the three par 4's previous to it are very forgettable holes and then you get to that and it's fantastic. Off the whites is even better. 

I love the finish there - the 17th (another par 3 is brilliant too)


----------



## Dan2501 (May 25, 2016)

Playing Hellidon Lakes at the weekend - any advice?


----------



## kerber0s1983 (May 25, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			the three par 4's previous to it are very forgettable holes and then you get to that and it's fantastic. Off the whites is even better. 

I love the finish there - the 17th (another par 3 is brilliant too)
		
Click to expand...

I found that with both courses there are a few forgettable holes, but the par 3's are generally pretty good - the 14th on the championship course over water as well.


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Playing Hellidon Lakes at the weekend - any advice?
		
Click to expand...

Take some goats and sheep with you to graze


----------



## Dan2501 (May 25, 2016)

Fish said:



			Take some goats and sheep with you to graze 

Click to expand...

Oh dear, is it that bad?


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Oh dear, is it that bad?
		
Click to expand...

I've played it twice and I only went the 2nd time to give it the benefit of doubt, I won't be going back, there's just nothing about it I liked, sorry.

Others may have a different opinion :mmm:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 25, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			West Lancs - Very tough on and around the greens, especially the front 9. Overly undulating greens for a links course.  A good enjoyable varied test though.

Hillside - The 1st and 9th are a bit of a let down and tbh as a course it just doesn't do it for me, always find it a bit of a slog.I am being overly critical though due to its reputation. The 11th has got to be visually one of the best holes In the UK and as a good golfer I'm sure you'll enjoy it overall.

Lytham - Toughest course I've played. Pray that your driving is on form. Every poor shot gets severely punished, the pot bunkers with large run offs into them are everywhere, the amount of them can be pretty intimidating off the tee. 
Rough like barbed wire too. 
Sounds obvious but I found if I played a hole well making par was pretty straightforward, just one bad shot though and it was difficult to recover.  Bogey was rare, it was either Birdie..Par..or a total nightmare. Some test though and a fantastic clubhouse, As a good golfer I'll be interested to hear how you score around there.

Sounds like a great trip :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Back from a great trip, weather was fantastic all 3 days.

West Lancs didn't blow me away, played with Huds1475 and thoroughly enjoyed his company but thought the course was OK. Played numerous better links courses if I'm honest.

Lytham however is just absolutely stunning. The secretary told me they have just taken out 35 bunkers over the winter but there are still almost 200 of them and you have to position your tee shots so well to have any chance of scoring well. A fairway bunker is pretty much an automatic dropped shot. I only went into 2 bunkers, both greenside and got up and down both times, easy course  

Hillside....I have never been made to feel as welcome at a golf club in my life. Sat in the lounge eating my sandwich, one of the members came over and insisted I join their rollup. Stopped to have a drink with them afterwards, felt like I had been a member there for years. Absolutely superb! The course itself was tremendous. Is it the best back 9 in Britain? I don't know but it certainly has to be a contender.

Also played Birkdale in the afternoon after Lytham but I've played there before.


----------



## Junior (May 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Back from a great trip, weather was fantastic all 3 days.

West Lancs didn't blow me away, played with Huds1475 and thoroughly enjoyed his company but thought the course was OK. Played numerous better links courses if I'm honest.

Lytham however is just absolutely stunning. The secretary told me they have just taken out 35 bunkers over the winter but there are still almost 200 of them and you have to position your tee shots so well to have any chance of scoring well. A fairway bunker is pretty much an automatic dropped shot. I only went into 2 bunkers, both greenside and got up and down both times, easy course  

Hillside....I have never been made to feel as welcome at a golf club in my life. Sat in the lounge eating my sandwich, one of the members came over and insisted I join their rollup. Stopped to have a drink with them afterwards, felt like I had been a member there for years. Absolutely superb! The course itself was tremendous. Is it the best back 9 in Britain? I don't know but it certainly has to be a contender.

Also played Birkdale in the afternoon after Lytham but I've played there before.
		
Click to expand...

Glad the trip was a good one.  I had no doubt in my mind that it would be.  Interesting that you were not fond of West Lancs, I enjoy the front 9 there, but I think the reason it gets the status it does is because it is just a brut when the wind is up.  Of all the 'top ranked links courses you mentioned, I'd agree West Lancs is the weakest.   Also, (and it might be the time of year we played) but the one I felt least welcome at was also West Lancs.


----------



## stokie_93 (May 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Back from a great trip, weather was fantastic all 3 days.

West Lancs didn't blow me away, played with Huds1475 and thoroughly enjoyed his company but thought the course was OK. Played numerous better links courses if I'm honest.

Lytham however is just absolutely stunning. The secretary told me they have just taken out 35 bunkers over the winter but there are still almost 200 of them and you have to position your tee shots so well to have any chance of scoring well. A fairway bunker is pretty much an automatic dropped shot. I only went into 2 bunkers, both greenside and got up and down both times, easy course  

Hillside....I have never been made to feel as welcome at a golf club in my life. Sat in the lounge eating my sandwich, one of the members came over and insisted I join their rollup. Stopped to have a drink with them afterwards, felt like I had been a member there for years. Absolutely superb! The course itself was tremendous. Is it the best back 9 in Britain? I don't know but it certainly has to be a contender.

Also played Birkdale in the afternoon after Lytham but I've played there before.
		
Click to expand...

sounds like you had a great time mate, i've always wanted to play a few courses that way.

Just out of curiosity did you book it as a package? If so who through?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 25, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Just out of curiosity did you book it as a package? If so who through?
		
Click to expand...

No it was all booked privately through the clubs. Excellent place for a trip, Southport is a good place to be based for a lads trip  :thup:


----------



## stokie_93 (May 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			No it was all booked privately through the clubs. Excellent place for a trip, Southport is a good place to be based for a lads trip  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not sure my budget quite spans as far as that!

Yeah I enjoy Southport! Certainly something i'm going to have a look in to!


----------



## louise_a (May 28, 2016)

Playing in a mixed pairs at Chorley on Monday, despite being relatively local I have not played there before, so any comments, tips would be useful.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 28, 2016)

My daughter is playing in a ladies club match at Aberdovey next week so I volunteered to take her down and have booked a tee time to go out after them.


----------



## BrianM (May 28, 2016)

Playing Castle Stuart this Friday, any advice would be appreciated, hopefully surprise my playing partners &#128512;&#128077;&#127995;&#9971;&#65039;&#127948;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2016)

Played Kingswood yesterday. Fantastic set up and course in magnificent condition. Well worth a visit, but be warned if you are iffy out of bunkers, they only have 99 of them


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 28, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Played Kingswood yesterday. Fantastic set up and course in magnificent condition. Well worth a visit, but be warned if you are iffy out of bunkers, they only have 99 of them
		
Click to expand...

Only 99? SAOL had 200(ish) and I managed to avoid them all until the 16th, quickly followed by the 17th.


----------



## Qwerty (May 29, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Playing in a mixed pairs at Chorley on Monday, despite being relatively local I have not played there before, so any comments, tips would be useful.
		
Click to expand...


Hi louise.
From what I've seen the Red Tees at Chorley do seem a little too far forward, not making the most of the Course and Views. I'm sure you'll enjoy it though, its a varied course and a little local Knowledge can go a long way. I'd be interested to hear what you think.



1 : Tricky Approach-- Do not go beyond the pin, its a treacherous putt back down. The approach shot does play longer than reads though, Take plenty of club and commit.

2 : Par 5- Good birdie chance. I usually play for the flat area in front of the green with my 2nd shot and hope for an up n Down.

3 Par3 - Simple : You have got to hit the green. OOB right and a huge drop off left. Again,Take plenty of club.

4. : par 4- Blind 2nd. Check the days pin position on the marker on the ground as you pass the bushes. If your coming in short..A shot to the left will feed right onto the green. Don't go right or long!.

5: Par 4 - Toughest hole in lancs IMO. No tricks though. What you see is what you get. The green is more undulating than it looks.

6 - Theres a big crater from about 125 from the green. Just check if in range off the reds. You can't see it from the tee.

7- par 3 - Take an extra club. Its more up hill than it looks.

8-Downhill Short par 4 Ditch in front of the green. I prefer to leave myself about 80 yards and come in with spin rather than bombing it too far down and leaving a delicate chip off a Downhill lie that is hard to control the run out.

9 : Par 4 - Straightforward uphill, try and give yourself an uphill putt on the undulating green. Play for the right of the pin.

Bacon Butty and a brew at the Cabin :thup:

10 : Short par 4. Just go for it off the tee. The green is very slippy though running away from you. On the right of it it runs R-L even though it looks L-R.

11: Long downhill par 4- if you've a long 2nd and can't reach.. land the ball short and left and it will feed onto the green.

12 : par 4:don't be short.. Club up on the Approach. Allow for plenty of Break on the green. 

13 - par 5: Don't be too keen to bang it up there with your 2nd of the hanging lie. Personally I don't think its worth it. 

14 : uphill par 4: Don't go left with the approach. 

15: Don't be afraid of aiming right off the tee, Theres loads of room and the ball will feed down and left. 

16: Uphill par 3: Simple,club up and hit the green, its a tricky up n down if not.

17: par 5 : Straightforward off the tee but a very very tricky green, come in from left and let the ball feed down.

18: Long Par 3: again club up, not a bad idea to play for the front edge if you've got a score going as a miss either side really Isn't good!

*Spend plenty of time beforehand on the putting green, the greens on the whole are very tricky..Similar to Bolton old Links*

Hope you get a nice day Louise, if so Theres few better places to play golf in lancs in my opinion :thup:


----------



## louise_a (May 29, 2016)

Now that is what I call a few tips, Cheers mate, a great hole by hole breakdown. Looking forward to it, just hope my driving behaves itself.


----------



## louise_a (May 29, 2016)

By the way I have had a look at the website too and it is quite a long course of the reds nearly 250 longer than ours which is longer than a lot of ladies courses.


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

2 new courses for me over the next 2 days:

Knole park in Sevenoaks tomorrow for a warm up round before heading off to:

Rye, East Sussex for a 36 hole MidAm on Thursday......quite a few off here playing it, ( Robobum and Radbourne plus 6 from the Centurion.

Heard good things about both courses.


----------



## GG26 (May 31, 2016)

Played Beadles Lake just north of Leicester for the first time yesterday.  Nice course with fairly wide tree lined fairways (although I kept slicing my tee shots into the trees).  Very well kept greens, although they were quite slow.  I would recommend it to a beginner as there is not too much trouble to run into.


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Played Beadles Lake just north of Leicester for the first time yesterday.  Nice course with fairly wide tree lined fairways (although I kept slicing my tee shots into the trees).  Very well kept greens, although they were quite slow.  I would recommend it to a beginner as there is not too much trouble to run into.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if that's why Region3 is a member &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2016)

Playing Melton Mowbray on Sunday, any pointers &#129300;


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

Fish said:



			Playing Melton Mowbray on Sunday, any pointers &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Stay away from the pies! :rofl:


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2016)

rickg said:



			Rye, East Sussex for a 36 hole MidAm on Thursday......quite a few off here playing it, ( Robobum and Radbourne plus 6 from the Centurion.

Heard good things about both courses.
		
Click to expand...

Rye is a very traditional and very old school club, I popped in a couple of times when staying at a holiday cottage I used to own and rent out in Camber Sands, I never got on the course, it was restricted to Foursomes and strict format times, very strict dress codes also, I never saw the course busy over the 4 years I had the house when walking Max across the dunes overlooking it, it looks nice and they were planning some changes to extend it a couple of years ago, not sure if they did! 

Don't hook it on the 1st, the road runs alongside it &#128540;&#127948;


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2016)

rickg said:



			Stay away from the pies! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

&#128077;&#127869;&#128077;


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 31, 2016)

Another two coming up this weekend, Aberdovey on Friday and Wigan on Sunday.


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2016)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Another two coming up this weekend, Aberdovey on Friday and Wigan on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Did you remember about playing at Wigan because we mentioned pies &#129300;&#128514;


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

Fish said:



			Rye is a very traditional and very old school club, I popped in a couple of times when staying at a holiday cottage I used to own and rent out in Camber Sands, *I never got on the course, it was restricted to Foursomes and strict format times, very strict dress codes also,* I never saw the course busy over the 4 years I had the house when walking Max across the dunes overlooking it, it looks nice and they were planning some changes to extend it a couple of years ago, not sure if they did! 

Don't hook it on the 1st, the road runs alongside it &#128540;&#127948;
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Jason from MidAm has done a great job getting them to agree to host the MidAm tour. 
We'll be the first event ever to play the new 18 hole Jubilee course and they only normally hold County or National events there, so again a rare treat to play 36 hole medal play. We're playing in 2 balls and expected to take around 3 hours. 
I won't be wearing shorts though as its "long socks with turnover tops"


----------



## GreiginFife (May 31, 2016)

3 new courses for me this weekend in La Manga. First up, the North Course on Saturday, the West Course on Sunday and Roda GC on Monday.
Shaping up to be a scorcher as well.


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2016)

rickg said:



			Yes, Jason from MidAm has done a great job getting them to agree to host the MidAm tour. 
We'll be the first event ever to play the new 18 hole Jubilee course and they only normally hold County or National events there, so again a rare treat to play 36 hole medal play. We're playing in 2 balls and expected to take around 3 hours. 
I won't be wearing shorts though as its "long socks with turnover tops" 

Click to expand...

Will look forward to a good review write up, good luck &#128077;&#127948;


----------



## Paperboy (May 31, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			3 new courses for me this weekend in La Manga. First up, the North Course on Saturday, the West Course on Sunday and Roda GC on Monday.
Shaping up to be a scorcher as well.
		
Click to expand...

West Course you have to plot your way around, I took loads of hybrids of tees there as it's tight in places and position is more important then distance.

Never played the North as of yet. South is a very nice course, played it twice 36 points both times and won both times


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 1, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			West Course you have to plot your way around, *I took loads of hybrids *of tees there as it's tight in places and position is more important then distance.

Never played the North as of yet. South is a very nice course, played it twice 36 points both times and won both times 

Click to expand...

Goes without saying doesn't it?


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 1, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Goes without saying doesn't it? 

Click to expand...

Lol, I struggled that day. But day after on the South after two very poor holes played well. Even hit my irons very nicely. That disappeared the next day though &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2016)

Just over two weeks until I go down to play Broadstone, Parkstone and Ferndown, all for the 1st time.
Heard really good things about all three so really looking forward to it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm playing The Berkshire next Thursday, both courses. Very much looking forward to it, as long as I don't play as badly as last night.


----------



## Canfordhacker (Jun 1, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Just over two weeks until I go down to play Broadstone, Parkstone and Ferndown, all for the 1st time.
Heard really good things about all three so really looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Don't automatically reach for driver - especially at Parkstone. Enjoy - they are all good!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 1, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			3 new courses for me this weekend in La Manga. First up, the North Course on Saturday, the West Course on Sunday and Roda GC on Monday.
Shaping up to be a scorcher as well.
		
Click to expand...

Roda's okay. Not the best course in the area, but not bad by any means. Not the longest, is crammed into quite a small area but is good fun, not the most challenging course you'll play. Worth checking out the restaurant too, had the best cheesecake I've ever had there, was tremendous.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 1, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Just over two weeks until I go down to play Broadstone, Parkstone and Ferndown, all for the 1st time.
Heard really good things about all three so really looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Age must be catching up with you Rob, it's just *UNDER* 2 weeks......w/e of 11/12th. Watch out for the dodgy members though  



Canfordhacker said:



			Don't automatically reach for driver - especially at Parkstone. Enjoy - they are all good!
		
Click to expand...

You've obviously never played with 'Tapper' Smith before


----------



## Region3 (Jun 1, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Played Beadles Lake just north of Leicester for the first time yesterday.

I would recommend it to a beginner as there is not too much trouble to run into.
		
Click to expand...

You obviously didn't visit the parts of the course I normally play from!


----------



## rosecott (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm playing Dewsbury District Golf Club in 2 weeks for the first time.

Anyone have tips or warnings?


----------



## Sybez (Jun 1, 2016)

Just thought I'd mention Waterlooville GC, played this for the first time last Friday and was really impressed. Some great holes and the greens were awesome! Worth a play if in the Portsmouth area!


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2016)

On top of Melton Mowbray on Sunday, Longcliffe the following Friday, I'm now playing another new course on the 16th in a comp, Mottram Hall?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2016)

drive4show said:



			You've obviously never played with 'Tapper' Smith before   

Click to expand...

Cheeky Git!! I can sense a match coming on here......singles


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 7, 2016)

Anyone played Hadden Hill near Didcot? We have a society do there in a couple of weeks and its a bit of a trek from my place so am wondering if it's worth it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2016)

It's not worth the journey - it's not a great course tbh


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2016)

Off to the Surrey National next week. Looks nice on the website


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			Playing *Melton Mowbray* on Sunday, any pointers ï¤”
		
Click to expand...

Melton Mowbray was OK, obviously for Â£15 it's excellent value, but the fairways needed a good shave, at times you thought you were in the first cut even though you were in the middle of the fairway!  The greens looked the part but when you walked on them they were unusually spongy, this meant they bobbled badly at times due to the traffic on them in front!

It's very friendly and you need to play the course before a couple of times to know your line off the tee, a couple of times I hit great drives only to bounce off or roll off into dense short rough or be blocked out on doglegs easily costing a shot!

My biggest disappointment was the constant chatter you'd hear from the greens and fairways that were very close to the tee blocks when you were driving as the course is very compact, I know that every course can have the odd close encounter and we all tend to be aware of them, but this was almost all the way around and it made me quite conscious at times before pulling the trigger as you'd hear people getting closer or right by the side of you making no effort to be quiet and were quite oblivious to anything around them!

Would I go back, yes, but only for an open where I get a free Pork Pie and the chance to win some prizes for Â£15.

Good to see and play with Glynn (Lincoln Quaker) again :thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 7, 2016)

Playing Thorpeness at the weekend - Any tips?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			Melton Mowbray was OK, obviously for Â£15 it's excellent value, but the fairways needed a good shave, at times you thought you were in the first cut even though you were in the middle of the fairway!  The greens looked the part but when you walked on them they were unusually spongy, this meant they bobbled badly at times due to the traffic on them in front!

It's very friendly and you need to play the course before a couple of times to know your line off the tee, a couple of times I hit great drives only to bounce off or roll off into dense short rough or be blocked out on doglegs easily costing a shot!

My biggest disappointment was the constant chatter you'd hear from the greens and fairways that were very close to the tee blocks when you were driving as the course is very compact, I know that every course can have the odd close encounter and we all tend to be aware of them, but this was almost all the way around and it made me quite conscious at times before pulling the trigger as you'd hear people getting closer or right by the side of you making no effort to be quiet and were quite oblivious to anything around them!

Would I go back, yes, but only for an open where I get a free Pork Pie and the chance to win some prizes for Â£15.

Good to see and play with Glynn (Lincoln Quaker) again :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Fair review Mr. Fish.

Looking forward to playing Longcliffe on Friday, See if I can score better than I did at Melton Mowbray


----------



## louise_a (Jun 8, 2016)

Its a good week for new courses for me, already played Darwen (mountain goat territory) and Llangollen  (a nice stroll by the river Dee)
and on Saturday will be playing my 2nd Open venue at Carnoustie, which looks a monster. I don't think any tips would really help me, just going to enjoy the experience and probably come home with another 0.1.


----------



## MrBrightside (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm playing two new courses this week and one next:

Tomorrow - Lingfield Park
Friday - The Cambridgeshire 

Next week - wyboston lakes

Oh, and the week after I'm at the Belfry on the PGA course!

.... Just can't decide whether to do a practice round today too!


----------



## Region3 (Jun 8, 2016)

Fish said:



			Would I go back, yes, but only for an open where I get a free Pork Pie and the chance to win some prizes for Â£15.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not normally a big fan of pork pie - take it or leave it, but the one we were given is now gone and I'm gutted. It was the nicest pork pie I've ever tasted.

I know my Mum uses the shop in Melton that it came from, so that's birthday and Christmas sorted


----------



## toontiger26 (Jun 8, 2016)

All 3 are great courses. Hillside is my favourite and while the front 9 is great the back 9 is simply awesome. Greg Norman said once is was the best consecutive 9 holes in the UK ! West Lancs is brutal, not played Lytham but expect its great. Either way enjoy!


----------



## rickg (Jun 11, 2016)

After failing to make the cut for the final of the Welsh MidAm on Friday, myself and 2 others played Pennard near Swansea in the Gower Penninsula.
What a course, stunning views over the bay, ruined castle on the course.......just amazing. A bargain for Â£55. I'll post some photos later.


----------



## Fish (Jun 11, 2016)

rickg said:



			After failing to make the cut for the final of the Welsh MidAm on Friday, myself and 2 others played Pennard near Swansea in the Gower Penninsula.
What a course, stunning views over the bay, ruined castle on the course.......just amazing. A bargain for Â£55. I'll post some photos later.
		
Click to expand...

How was Rye?


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2016)

Fish said:



			How was Rye?
		
Click to expand...

words like stunning, too narrow, brutal, impossible likely to be involved


----------



## Fish (Jun 11, 2016)

fundy said:



			words like stunning, too narrow, brutal, impossible likely to be involved 

Click to expand...

It's like that when I walk Max around it, never mind trying to hit a small white ball around it &#128540;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 11, 2016)

rickg said:



			After failing to make the cut for the final of the Welsh MidAm on Friday, myself and 2 others played Pennard near Swansea in the Gower Penninsula.
What a course, stunning views over the bay, ruined castle on the course.......just amazing. A bargain for Â£55. I'll post some photos later.
		
Click to expand...

Did you see the changes Tom Doak has done to the course?
He is making some changes to the hotchkin this winter.


----------



## rickg (Jun 11, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Did you see the changes Tom Doak has done to the course?
He is making some changes to the hotchkin this winter.
		
Click to expand...

Some impressive new greens and stacked turf bunkers...looks great.


----------



## rickg (Jun 11, 2016)

Fish said:



			How was Rye?
		
Click to expand...

Hardest course I've ever played in my life.....2 rounds=2 reductions only. It's beautiful though.


----------



## 3565 (Jun 21, 2016)

I got the joy of hacking up The Dukes and Marquis on Friday with a lunch to be had in between. Never played Woburn, so Should be fun.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 22, 2016)

Heading to Girton, just north of Cambridge on Monday.

At 6000 yards it's just my kind of course,. Hopefully ca get round in under 100


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 22, 2016)

Played two new courses recently and forgot to add to the thread.Longcliffe near Loughborough.Open team comp, 

Â£22.50 each and worth every penny, it really is a lovely course, shame the heavens opened from the 5th and the back 9 was unplayable but we did complete our round, would I go back?A 100% yes and I may organise a forum meet as some point there.

2nd course Whittington Heath last week.Open comp Â£35 each inc 2 course meal, now that was value for money, what a shame that HS2 will be going straight through it and the course will change forever.

Really nice heathland course although it played like a parkland course due the amount of rain we have had.

Really enjoyed it.Some pictures below.


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2016)

Playing Rothley Park in Leicestershire tomorrow, any tips gladly received.

Apparently they have their own Amens corner?


----------



## stokie_93 (Jun 29, 2016)

Playing Vale Royal Abbey in Northwich on Saturday, anyone played there before?


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jun 29, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Played two new courses recently and forgot to add to the thread.Longcliffe near Loughborough.Open team comp,
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Playing Rothley Park in Leicestershire tomorrow, any tips gladly received.
		
Click to expand...

Now that's a bit Twilight Zone. Living up in Lancashire the East Midlands isn't an area I get to very often....then two consecutive posts mention the only two courses I have played in the whole of the area!! 

Thought both were excellent btw.


----------



## rickg (Jun 29, 2016)

A few new courses coming up in July/Aug:
Sherwood Forest next Thurs/Fri in the England Golf Union Seniors, (2Blue and Crow also playing)

Coventry Mid July.

Exeter 36 hole MidAm 28th July, then next day Burnham & Berrow MidAm.
Then in August, playing Tandridge in another EGU Seniors.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Playing Vale Royal Abbey in Northwich on Saturday, anyone played there before?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, quite a decent course that has gone under the radar, although we only paid Â£20 on tee off times.

Quite marshy in places (not the fairways) but would go back again. Seems to bet set amongst millionaires row houses.


----------



## 3565 (Jun 29, 2016)

rickg said:



			A few new courses coming up in July/Aug:
Sherwood Forest next Thurs/Fri in the England Golf Union Seniors, (2Blue and Crow also playing)

Coventry Mid July.

Exeter 36 hole MidAm 28th July, then next day Burnham & Berrow MidAm.
Then in August, playing Tandridge in another EGU Seniors.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with Sherwood, you'll need it. Be-roo-tal


----------



## drewster (Jun 30, 2016)

Off on a golf weekend tomorrow to Abbotsley. Heard mixed reports but i'll take it as i find it and report back accordingly.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2016)

Society day at Burford, Oxfordshire
Looks like a very nice course. will report back later


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Society day at Burford, Oxfordshire
Looks like a very nice course. will report back later
		
Click to expand...

nice track Phil enjoy, am planning on playing the pairs open there later in the year


----------



## stokie_93 (Jun 30, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yeah, quite a decent course that has gone under the radar, although we only paid Â£20 on tee off times.

Quite marshy in places (not the fairways) but would go back again. Seems to bet set amongst millionaires row houses.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate, always fancied playing it but never got round to it! 

Managed to get it for nothing with AG free round voucher!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Society day at Burford, Oxfordshire
Looks like a very nice course. will report back later
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			nice track Phil enjoy, am planning on playing the pairs open there later in the year
		
Click to expand...

What a superb course, in perfect condition despite the recent rain, lovely true greens, they make such a difference compared to the slow bumpy scabby ones im used to.
 36 points with a bird on one of the early par 5's and a few pars as well. came 4th, 1 more point would have been = 2nd

Best feature was the lack of stupid length rough, so when one of us went off the fairway, it was easy to find the ball, so we didnt lose any time looking for balls,

Lovely clubhouse, good food .
Just wish it was on my doorstep rather than 54 miles away


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2016)

Good shooting Phil and nice write up


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2016)

Tandrige on Monday with lunch, really looking forward to both


----------



## rickg (Jul 1, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Tandrige on Monday with lunch, really looking forward to both
		
Click to expand...

Let me know what it's like.....I'm playing the EGU seniors there first week in August.


----------



## richart (Jul 1, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Tandrige on Monday with lunch, really looking forward to both
		
Click to expand...

 You must have the Tandridge pudding.:thup:


----------



## Odvan (Jul 2, 2016)

Playing Birkdale on Tuesday, looking ever-so-slightly forward to it.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 3, 2016)

Playing Dean Wood in Wigan today after a week off from golf so can't wait to get out.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 3, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Playing Birkdale on Tuesday, looking ever-so-slightly forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Birkdale's OK


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 5, 2016)

Booked a round for the 16th July at Carden Park - played the Nicklaus in an open a couple of months back and came 2nd winning a Â£50 voucher.

15:10 tee off to get in on the cheap Â£20 each so laughing at that price! 
Really looking forward to playing it after some forum members review a month or so back!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 5, 2016)

Burnham Beeces tomorrow and hearing good things about it.

Anyone know it well or been there lately?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 6, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Birkdale's OK  

Click to expand...

It certainly was!!! 

I am am just trying to work out if it's harder than Carnoustie as that is the hardest course I have played to date.

the rough at birkdale is just bloody brutal!


----------



## Odvan (Jul 6, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It certainly was!!! 

I am am just trying to work out if it's harder than Carnoustie as that is the hardest course I have played to date.

The rough at Birkdale is just bloody brutal!
		
Click to expand...

You certainly matched if not bettered the number of bunkers you visited, anyway.

The rough and basically zero bail out areas, makes Birkdale a damn sight tougher in my opinion.


----------



## nicelowstinger (Jul 6, 2016)

Lytham is amazing place but very tough.


----------



## nicelowstinger (Jul 6, 2016)

It's Top Class! Enjoy!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 6, 2016)

I agree chaps, I think Birkdale is tougher than Carnoustie just now due to the rough and I think the green complexes are more penal too. I rate Birkdale as the best course in England but on a daily basis I'd rather play Carnoustie.


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 6, 2016)

I eventually got to play Wollaton Park in Nottingham yesterday, and thought it was a nice course with really fast and true greens.
Lovely surroundings and views to match, as well as the wildlife that wanders around the park.
I nearly eagled the par 5 ninth, but was still happy to walk away with a tap in birdie. Easy course though imo, I scored 38 with a blob on a hole.
Nice clubhouse, though a bit dated, would definitely play there again though!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2016)

Played Kingswood recently. Good of Mark Crossfield to do a vlog. Saves me a job! Off to Surrey National (rearranged) which I've heard good things about. Might have blagged a trip to Rye for later in the summer.


----------



## Junior (Jul 6, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I agree chaps, I think Birkdale is tougher than Carnoustie just now due to the rough and I think the green complexes are more penal too. I rate Birkdale as the best course in England but on a daily basis I'd rather play Carnoustie.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine in a 20 mph wind they would both be as tough as each other.   I played Birkdale and scored quite well as the wind was down......  Carnoustie tore me a new one.


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2016)

I've got 4 new courses coming up over the next few weeks, a weekend at McDonald Portal on their Championship & Premier Courses and then Camberley Heath the following day, then a League of Dubai match at Pipe Hayes.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've got 4 new courses coming up over the next few weeks, a weekend at McDonald Portal on their Championship & Premier Courses and then Camberley Heath the following day, then a League of Dubai match at Pipe Hayes.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know your thoughts on Portal!

Played their quite a lot as we get on dirt cheap! Both nice courses but always preferred the Premier!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 6, 2016)

Played Burnham Beeches today and it was in lovely nick.

First time this year tat we actually had Summer weather for one of our days. :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 7, 2016)

Playing pryors Hayes (near Chester) on Sunday. Any thoughts or tips?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 7, 2016)

Playing in a society at Merrist Wood tomorrow. Any thoughts, opinions or tips? What sort of nick is it in?


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 7, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Playing pryors Hayes (near Chester) on Sunday. Any thoughts or tips?
		
Click to expand...

Very underrated course Dave! I remember playing there when I was just getting back in to golf.

Course is short to say the least but some challenging holes! Its by no means the best around but always seems to be in great nick.

Club is friendly and staff very helpful!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Playing pryors Hayes (near Chester) on Sunday. Any thoughts or tips?
		
Click to expand...

Its not great - go to vicars cross a mile or so away.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 7, 2016)

Macclesfield next week.

Good, bad, happy or sad?


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 7, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Macclesfield next week.

Good, bad, happy or sad?
		
Click to expand...

hilly!


----------



## Odvan (Jul 7, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			hilly!
		
Click to expand...

Used to that.

Besides which, I'm an athlete :mmm:


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 7, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Used to that.

Besides which, I'm an athlete :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


buggies struggle around Macclesfield!

Decent track though mate.


----------



## Junior (Jul 10, 2016)

Played Woodsome Hall in Huddersfield today in a bb open.  Lovely course, superb setting and the clubhouse is very grand yet welcoming.  Much preferred the back 9 to the front.  Greens were quick and had some tough borrows to read.  They tore me a new one and I struggled on the day, but I was recovering from a day at York races yesterday .  Thoroughly enjoyable and would recommend a visit!!.


----------



## irip (Jul 12, 2016)

I am playing a club match at st Georges Hill on saturday, first time i will have played there.

Any info greatly received:thup:


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 12, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Playing pryors Hayes (near Chester) on Sunday. Any thoughts or tips?
		
Click to expand...

how'd you find it Dave? Imagine it was quite damp?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 12, 2016)

irip said:



			I am playing a club match at st Georges Hill on saturday, first time i will have played there.

Any info greatly received:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Difficult to say Ian as they have 3 loops there although the 'main' course is the red and blue. I love the place, everything about it oozes class. You need to show photo ID to get past the armed guards at the entrances to the estate and they won't let you in if your car is more than 2 years old and cost less than Â£50k.

I'd like to say I'm not jealous but I can't..........

Enjoy!!!


----------



## irip (Jul 12, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Difficult to say Ian as they have 3 loops there although the 'main' course is the red and blue. I love the place, everything about it oozes class. You need to show photo ID to get past the armed guards at the entrances to the estate and they won't let you in if your car is more than 2 years old and cost less than Â£50k.

I'd like to say I'm not jealous but I can't..........

Enjoy!!!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Gordon

It is the red and blue we are playing, 4 ball betterball, looking forward to it.

Oh and any chance i can borrow your motor:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 12, 2016)

irip said:



			Cheers Gordon

It is the red and blue we are playing, 4 ball betterball, looking forward to it.

Oh and any chance i can borrow your motor:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Borrow??  You can have it! It needs a wash so I was going to change it :rofl:


----------



## irip (Jul 12, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Borrow??  You can have it! It needs a wash so I was going to change it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, ill fill it up with fuel and double its value


----------



## Val (Jul 12, 2016)

Forgot this thread was running, played 2 new courses recently

Scotscraig - nice layout but it was a little rough around the edges which is a shame as it deserves so much better. I'm believe the club have greenkeeping staff issues. Hope they sort it soon. Old style clubhouse with old style decor, there is something really likeable about it though despite it needing money spent on it.

 West Linton - Nice layout, very lush in parts but in great condition over all. It has a couple of tough long par 4's (450+ yardage) and a tough finish with 2 par 3's with the shortest just under 200 yards. Well worth the efoort to play if you find yourself in the area.


----------



## Val (Jul 12, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It certainly was!!! 

I am am just trying to work out if it's harder than Carnoustie as that is the hardest course I have played to date.

the rough at birkdale is just bloody brutal!
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			I agree chaps, I think Birkdale is tougher than Carnoustie just now due to the rough and I think the green complexes are more penal too. I rate Birkdale as the best course in England but on a daily basis I'd rather play Carnoustie.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I think if you play them at similar times of the year (with the rough up on both) with similar weather I'd suggest Carnoustie would be tougher. 

I loved Birkdale, probably my second favourite course behind Muirfield.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 12, 2016)

Val said:



			Personally I think if you play them at similar times of the year (with the rough up on both) with similar weather I'd suggest Carnoustie would be tougher.
		
Click to expand...

Have to disagree with you Martin. At Carnoustie everything is pretty much out in front of you and you can see the trouble whereas at Birkdale there are more semi blind shots and angled drives that make things a bit trickier. I've always scored better (or should that be less bad  ) at Carnoustie.


----------



## Val (Jul 12, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Have to disagree with you Martin. At Carnoustie everything is pretty much out in front of you and you can see the trouble whereas at Birkdale there are more semi blind shots and angled drives that make things a bit trickier. I've always scored better (or should that be less bad  ) at Carnoustie.
		
Click to expand...

Horses for courses mate, I think Carnoustie has more trouble, Hogans Alley, Barry Burn etc and is a course like Royal Lytham you have to plot your way around whereas I felt At Birkdale had no surprises, it is just tough with some tight lines etc.

Loved both, I've nothing to criticise either for. They are probably no's 2 and 3 in my list of top courses


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 13, 2016)

Playing Mottram Hall on Saturday, any opinions guys?


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2016)

McDonald Portal (both courses)
Camberley
Gainsborough
Ilracombe 

All new courses I'm playing in the coming weeks :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 13, 2016)

See you at Camberley next week Robin, you'll enjoy that one.

Has anyone told you about the hidden pond on the 16th?


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 13, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Playing Mottram Hall on Saturday, any opinions guys?
		
Click to expand...

Front nine poor. Back nine decent.

Greens were always in decent nick.

Could be a long round if you're not out early.

Quite a large amount of knows out on the course too. 

Other than that it's well boss.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 13, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Front nine poor. Back nine decent.

Greens were always in decent nick.

Could be a long round if you're not out early.

Quite a large amount of knows out on the course too. 

Other than that it's well boss.
		
Click to expand...

heard similar things about the front 9/back 9 difference!

out at 12:30 so bang in the middle of the day 

can I ask what knows is?


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2016)

drive4show said:



			See you at Camberley next week Robin, you'll enjoy that one.

Has anyone told you about the hidden pond on the 16th?    

Click to expand...

It'll only be hidden and safe from my balls currently if it's in the middle of the fairway


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			It'll only be hidden and safe from my balls currently if it's in the middle of the fairway 

Click to expand...


I'll give you 3 guesses where it is and here's 2 clues......

1)  It's not on the right
2) It's not on the left


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'll give you 3 guesses where it is and here's 2 clues......

1)  It's not on the right
2) It's not on the left



Click to expand...

Safe as houses then


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 13, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Playing Mottram Hall on Saturday, any opinions guys?
		
Click to expand...

Front nine poor. Back nine decent.

Greens were always in decent nick.

Could be a long round if you're not out early.

Quite a large amount of knows out on the course too. 

Other than that it's well boss.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 13, 2016)

drive4show said:



			See you at Camberley next week Robin, you'll enjoy that one.

Has anyone told you about the hidden pond on the 16th?    

Click to expand...

Getting rid of that aren't they? The single low point of that course, utterly stupid and not inkeeping with the design at all.

Don't know how far through the restoration to the Colt style they are but the pictures I've seen are class. Same bloke that is doing/has done the work at Broadstone/Tandridge/Blackmoor and a few others


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Jul 13, 2016)

Playing Waterton Park tomorrow in a works golf society event. I've heard it's a decent track and tough in places. Looking forward to it as it's an afternoon away from the office!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			Getting rid of that aren't they? The single low point of that course, utterly stupid and not inkeeping with the design at all.

Don't know how far through the restoration to the Colt style they are but the pictures I've seen are class. Same bloke that is doing/has done the work at Broadstone/Tandridge/Blackmoor and a few others
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Frank Pont. Tandridge is complete, only 4 holes completed at Broadstone, don't know anything about Blackmoor though.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 14, 2016)

Fish said:



			McDonald Portal (both courses)
Camberley
Gainsborough
Ilracombe 

All new courses I'm playing in the coming weeks :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will be interesting to see how you compare the 2 portal courses!
I actually prefer the 'portal premier' to the more lavish course at the main hotel. Some great par 3's! The 15th I think, being a massively elevated tee shot. Some lovely holes and quite tough as well!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 14, 2016)

I am playing Bourn GC next week in a league to Dubai match, anyone know it ?


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I am playing Bourn GC next week in a league to Dubai match, anyone know it ?
		
Click to expand...

Pleasant course near Cambridge, bit of a plot your way round but an enjoyable enough track, Paddyc plays there a fair bit and the best to ask for local knowledge!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 15, 2016)

fundy said:



			Pleasant course near Cambridge, bit of a plot your way round but an enjoyable enough track, Paddyc plays there a fair bit and the best to ask for local knowledge!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, it looked nice enough on the website, always good to try somewhere new


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 15, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			Will be interesting to see how you compare the 2 portal courses!
I actually prefer the 'portal premier' to the more lavish course at the main hotel. Some great par 3's! The 15th I think, being a massively elevated tee shot. Some lovely holes and quite tough as well!
		
Click to expand...

correct, it is the 15th! Off the whites probably one of my favourite par 3's i've played.

In the same boat as well, much prefer the Premier course, much more thinking required to get round it, especially the front 9.


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Jul 15, 2016)

Played Waterton Park (Wakefield) yesterday. Decent enough course, quite tough in places and plenty of trouble to catch those errant shots! Did OK, had a couple of holes where brain and body weren't synchronised, but other than those happy with how it went.

It's a long walk with lots of hills so those not so great on their feet would be best getting hold of a buggy.

Only grumbles I have are that the bunkers are in need of work and refilling (less than an inch of sand in many) and some of the rough was knee high and worse, in some cases only a yard or two from the fairway or fringe of the green.


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Let me know your thoughts on Portal!

Played their quite a lot as we get on dirt cheap! Both nice courses but always preferred the Premier!
		
Click to expand...




Karl102 said:



			Will be interesting to see how you compare the 2 portal courses!
I actually prefer the 'portal premier' to the more lavish course at the main hotel. Some great par 3's! The 15th I think, being a massively elevated tee shot. Some lovely holes and quite tough as well!
		
Click to expand...




stokie_93 said:



			correct, it is the 15th! Off the whites probably one of my favourite par 3's i've played.

In the same boat as well, much prefer the Premier course, much more thinking required to get round it, especially the front 9.
		
Click to expand...

Well I think because of the problems I incurred prior to teeing off and then coming across some shocking greens, I swayed to the Championship course as the greens were 1000% better, I can understand what your saying about thinking yourself around the hilly terrain of the Premier, but for this time of the year there's no excuse for the course to be in the condition it was, IMO!

Read my review HERE


----------



## thesheriff (Jul 22, 2016)

Anyone played Kingsknowe in Edinburgh?

Playing it on Sunday for the first time for a bit of a change up and it looks nice from the website.

One review says it can be tricky to find some of the tees?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 22, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I am playing Bourn GC next week in a league to Dubai match, anyone know it ?
		
Click to expand...

Played on Wednesday, course was ok, a fairly typical sort of hotel/health club/golf course, a reasonable layout slightly scruffy around the margins but the slowest greens I have played on in a long time, fairly even but sooooooooo sloooow


----------



## Canmore (Jul 23, 2016)

Played Sunningdale Ladies today - a great track with some interesting holes - 8 par 3s over 180 yards with a 241 yard par 3 on the back 9

Course is in nice condition despite course maintenance this week

Not sure about having to hit over a road on 1 and 15 though!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 23, 2016)

Canmore said:



			Played Sunningdale Ladies today - a great track with some interesting holes - 8 par 3s over 180 yards with a 241 yard par 3 on the back 9

Course is in nice condition despite course maintenance this week

Not sure about having to hit over a road on 1 and 15 though!
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it. As it's set up for ladies some of those long par 3's are short 4's for them, which explains why some of them don't seem to be set up as one-shotters. Great place to develop your short game.

I don't think the road is that busy but yes disconcerting initially, just need a willing look out! Setting is wonderful.


----------



## rickg (Jul 23, 2016)

Just arrived at Coventry for Fish's invitation day. 
Good to see him happy about the size of the breakfast. :rofl:
He treated me to my brekkie so cheers mate:whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2016)

rickg said:



			Just arrived at Coventry for Fish's invitation day. 
Good to see him happy about the size of the breakfast. :rofl:
He treated me to my brekkie so cheers mate:whoo:
View attachment 20257

Click to expand...

Wow that's a steady breakfast. 
Play well &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2016)

thesheriff said:



			Anyone played Kingsknowe in Edinburgh?

Playing it on Sunday for the first time for a bit of a change up and it looks nice from the website.

One review says it can be tricky to find some of the tees?
		
Click to expand...

Decent course with some nice holes. A wee bit tight in places. Greens were a bit slow and bumpy when I last played it a couple of weeks ago. There are a couple of places where it's maybe not entirely obvious where the next tee is, right enough. Most notably is the 8th tee as you have to cross the 11th hole to get to it but you'll be alright.

Some difficult par 3s and some driveable par 4s so can be fun.


----------



## mcbroon (Jul 23, 2016)

Val said:



			West Linton - Nice layout, very lush in parts but in great condition over all. It has a couple of tough long par 4's (450+ yardage) and a tough finish with 2 par 3's with the shortest just under 200 yards. Well worth the efoort to play if you find yourself in the area.
		
Click to expand...

You should have given me a shout Val, I would have signed you on at guest rate (assuming you didn't get a deal). It's in decent nick just now but it took a while. Very little growth until late May. And the greens are not what they were a couple of years ago. Next time you're through, let me know.

I'm off to Western Gailes on Friday, taking my old man and my uncle for my dad's birthday. I've never played it but my dad always said if he had one round of golf left to play, he'd play at Western Gailes. He has plenty of rounds left but not at any sort of reasonable level, so I'm taking him while he can still play.  Looking forward to it enormously


----------



## rosecott (Jul 23, 2016)

Playing Ingestre Park for the first time next week. Checked their website for the Pro's tips and was a bit disconcerted when most of them ended with "par would be a good score on this hole".


----------



## Raesy92 (Jul 25, 2016)

Playing Gullane no2 on Saturday. Heard great things about it, can anyone that's played confirm and maybe a few pointers on the course?

Cheers!


----------



## Val (Jul 25, 2016)

mcbroon said:



			You should have given me a shout Val, I would have signed you on at guest rate (assuming you didn't get a deal). It's in decent nick just now but it took a while. Very little growth until late May. And the greens are not what they were a couple of years ago. Next time you're through, let me know.

I'm off to Western Gailes on Friday, taking my old man and my uncle for my dad's birthday. I've never played it but my dad always said if he had one round of golf left to play, he'd play at Western Gailes. He has plenty of rounds left but not at any sort of reasonable level, so I'm taking him while he can still play.  Looking forward to it enormously 

Click to expand...

Forgot thats where you were a member of. I played in the Golf In Scotland Series event there, would have been good to have a practice round before hand.

You'll enjoy Western Gailes, great course with a stretch of holes as good as anywhere


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 26, 2016)

Raesy92 said:



			Playing Gullane no2 on Saturday. Heard great things about it, can anyone that's played confirm and maybe a few pointers on the course?

Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

Very solid golf course but don't remember all that much about it, think it was fairly straight forward apart from the tee shot on 2, the massively uphill 3rd and then the drive off 17


----------



## ger147 (Jul 26, 2016)

Raesy92 said:



			Playing Gullane no2 on Saturday. Heard great things about it, can anyone that's played confirm and maybe a few pointers on the course?

Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

It'll be windy...


----------



## AMcC (Jul 26, 2016)

mcbroon said:



			I'm off to Western Gailes on Friday, taking my old man and my uncle for my dad's birthday. I've never played it but my dad always said if he had one round of golf left to play, he'd play at Western Gailes. He has plenty of rounds left but not at any sort of reasonable level, so I'm taking him while he can still play.  Looking forward to it enormously 

Click to expand...


How did you get on at Western ? I think it is a fabulous course and just love playing there.


----------



## mcbroon (Jul 26, 2016)

AMcC said:



			How did you get on at Western ? I think it is a fabulous course and just love playing there.
		
Click to expand...

Heading there this Friday, 29th. Never heard anybody say a bad word about it.

I expect to get beaten up and to love every minute


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 26, 2016)

Raesy92 said:



			Playing Gullane no2 on Saturday. Heard great things about it, can anyone that's played confirm and maybe a few pointers on the course?

Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

Fairly straight forward apart from a couple of quirky holes. I always enjoy it more than no1 tbh


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 26, 2016)

mcbroon said:



			Heading there this Friday, 29th. Never heard anybody say a bad word about it.

I expect to get beaten up and to love every minute 

Click to expand...

i always play well at WG and the reason for that is ive not been sober whenever Ive played it.
 have lunch with wine and 6 treble G&T's, level par no problem


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 26, 2016)

mcbroon said:



			Heading there this Friday, 29th. Never heard anybody say a bad word about it.

I expect to get beaten up and to love every minute 

Click to expand...

Never heard my take on it then!


----------



## mcbroon (Jul 26, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Never heard my take on it then! 

Click to expand...

I'm all ears... &#128561;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 26, 2016)

mcbroon said:



			I'm all ears... &#128561;
		
Click to expand...

You'll be all right as long as you don't get talked into playing off the front tees. Course is a shadow of itself from there, lower green fee should definitely be charged!

And I'm sure you'll get a warmer welcome than I did!


----------



## mcbroon (Jul 26, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			You'll be all right as long as you don't get talked into playing off the front tees. Course is a shadow of itself from there, lower green fee should definitely be charged!

And I'm sure you'll get a warmer welcome than I did!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, understood! Sorry to hear that.

I'll be pushing for the white tees, if possible. My dad was a scratch player in his youth and my uncle's still off 6 or 7, so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Val (Jul 26, 2016)

FD was asked to play from the ladies tees and experienced a completely different course to what we did which is a shame.


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2016)

Val said:



			FD was asked to play from the ladies tees and experienced a completely different course to what we did which is a shame.
		
Click to expand...

Well she hits it like a girl doesn't she &#128514;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm not playing any new courses for the foreseeable but am revisiting some I haven't played for years, both Walton Heaths and Worplesdon


----------



## macca64 (Jul 26, 2016)

Playing le touesserok in September, all the info I got was to take plenty of balls !!


----------



## Region3 (Jul 26, 2016)

Just entered an open at Enville on the recommendation of my pro.

Might not get in because of a possible ballot, but is it as good as he says, and anything quirky I should know about?


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 26, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Just entered an open at Enville on the recommendation of my pro.

Might not get in because of a possible ballot, but is it as good as he says, and anything quirky I should know about?
		
Click to expand...

Both courses are top draw, basically keep it straight and stay out of the heather, trees and ditches


----------



## Region3 (Jul 26, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Both courses are top draw, *basically keep it straight* and stay out of the heather, trees and ditches  

Click to expand...

Oops 

Are you entering it?


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 26, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Oops 

Are you entering it?
		
Click to expand...

No,got a family do on the day, normally enter the Seniors Opens there and we also play them in matches through the season . Bigfoot from here is a member :thup:


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

Playing Carden Park's Cheshire Course tomorrow, any tips guys?


----------



## Robobum (Jul 29, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Just entered an open at Enville on the recommendation of my pro.

Might not get in because of a possible ballot, but is it as good as he says, and anything quirky I should know about?
		
Click to expand...

If it's the mid am you've entered, it's just been changed to 1st come 1st served mate. See you there &#128077;


----------



## Robobum (Jul 29, 2016)

Played Exeter Golf & Country Club yesterday - if you're thinking of it, don't bother


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Playing Carden Park's Cheshire Course tomorrow, any tips guys?
		
Click to expand...

3 wood at most on 18th, the bunkers and water are reachable.Lay up for the par 4/5 on the 14th IIRC, don't go in the bunkers below the green.The last 3-4 holes are the best and the 18 th offers great views. better than the Nicklaus, IMHO - just hope the greens are in good nick, as not always so.


----------



## Junior (Jul 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			3 wood at most on 18th, the bunkers and water are reachable.Lay up for the par 4/5 on the 14th IIRC, don't go in the bunkers below the green.The last 3-4 holes are the best and the 18 th offers great views. better than the Nicklaus, IMHO - just hope the greens are in good nick, as not always so.
		
Click to expand...

This.  You don't really need to hit your driver that often was the main thing I remember.   I much prefer it to the Niklaus and the last 3 in particular are the best 3 holes on the complex (as well as probably the dog left left hole infront of the Country House on the Niklaus course)....just my opinion.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			3 wood at most on 18th, the bunkers and water are reachable.Lay up for the par 4/5 on the 14th IIRC, don't go in the bunkers below the green.The last 3-4 holes are the best and the 18 th offers great views. better than the Nicklaus, IMHO - just hope the greens are in good nick, as not always so.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers matey appreciate it :thup:

Weather has been ideal our way this week so hopefully should be playing good.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Playing Carden Park's Cheshire Course tomorrow, any tips guys?
		
Click to expand...

Played it at the end of May with Huds and Bluewolf. It was in good nick and the rough was penal. 
Hybrid or fairway wood off the tee is the order of the day. Last 3 / 4 holes are great. 18th is no more than a 6 iron then a pw, but it looks longer.....


----------



## Raesy92 (Jul 29, 2016)

Played Strathaven today, was very impressed with the course. In immaculate condition and the green were top notch, extremely quick and ran true.

Will definitely be back for another round.


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 30, 2016)

I'll be playing Rusper golf course in a few weeks, anyone got any helpful information?


----------



## irip (Jul 30, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			I'll be playing Rusper golf course in a few weeks, anyone got any helpful information?
		
Click to expand...

Good course if we have a decent run of weather, becomes a bog if any rain at all.

average muni condition.

First couple of holes quite short and boring but gets much better after the 4th, and in places gets quite tight.

Much better course off the whites.

Not the nicest clubhouse but really nice friendly staff.

For the price well worth a game.

P.s. Is on the Gatwick flight path so there is constant noise from the planes.

I wont bore everyone on here but if you want a hole by hole run down pm me.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 1, 2016)

Robobum said:



			If it's the mid am you've entered, it's just been changed to 1st come 1st served mate. See you there &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't, but I changed my entry late last week after deciding it's a bit more relaxed playing with you old people 

Also entered the Porters Park mid am, I really enjoyed their course last year.


----------



## IanG (Aug 1, 2016)

Up the coast a few miles to play Kilspindie for the first time this coming Saturday in an Invitational Texas Scramble. Only heard nice things about it, so looking forward to seeing for myself.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 1, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			3 wood at most on 18th, the bunkers and water are reachable.Lay up for the par 4/5 on the 14th IIRC, don't go in the bunkers below the green.The last 3-4 holes are the best and the 18 th offers great views. better than the Nicklaus, IMHO - just hope the greens are in good nick, as not always so.
		
Click to expand...

Bang on with this matey, I hit a 5 wood off the last and left myself a nice 80 yard shot in, we had a sneaky little drive to see if we could reach it but just left it in the water! 15-18 were great, favourite out of them was the par 3 17th. Got a few photos so will try and upload them.

Unfortunately they'd hollow tined the greens, they weren't the worst but certainly not the best.

Would definitely pay the Â£25 they were asking for.
Much better than the Nicklaus and a much harder test!


----------



## Robobum (Aug 1, 2016)

Region3 said:



			It wasn't, but I changed my entry late last week after deciding it's a bit more relaxed playing with you old people 

Also entered the Porters Park mid am, I really enjoyed their course last year.
		
Click to expand...

The conversation is easier. You can talk about the same crap in the afternoon as you did in the morning as we've generally forgot by then!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2016)

Just back from playing Woodhall Spa both courses for the first time 

The Bracken is a great second course , some tricky holes with big undulating greens - was tough to get used to the pace but it's own right it's a good course

The Hotchkin was wonderful - every hole was visually lovely and played brilliantly - loved every minute of it , the fairways were like carpets , greens were true - the bunkers are amazing all so natural - I couldn't stop smiling as I walked around playing it - already can't wait to go back and it's prob now my favourite inland course.


----------



## thesheriff (Aug 1, 2016)

Thinking about playing Dalmahoy West on Thursday night.  Heard it's short but tricky.  Anyone played there?


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 1, 2016)

Druids Heath tomorrow will be my 150th course


----------



## JamesR (Aug 10, 2016)

Am playing Sherwood Forest on the 20th of the month as our course is busy with the Midland Amateur Open.
Looking forward to it as I've heard/read so many good things about it.

For anyone interested my club hosts a Midland Order of Merit event, The Kedleston Goose, on sunday the 14th of August (I don't know if any more places are available) Â£35 for 36 holes, previous winners include European Tour winners Lee Westwood, David Lynn & Mark Foster.

See the link on my signature for details.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 10, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Am playing Sherwood Forest on the 20th of the month as our course is busy with the Midland Amateur Open.
Looking forward to it as I've heard/read so many good things about it.
		
Click to expand...

One of my favourite courses.

It's all pretty much straight in front of you, but:

Don't hit too much club off the 3rd. Anything around 200 will run down the hill and leave a short iron or wedge, but if you go too far there's a bunker to run into.

Don't go past the hole on the par 3 10th, the slope is worse than it looks.

Don't hit driver on 18 if you don't like uphill lies. If the course is running well a 3 wood or long iron should run to the bottom of the hill but driver might start to go up the other side.

_Edited to add..._

The rough looks easy to get out of but don't get too greedy. It's that thin wispy stuff that wraps round the hosel and everything goes left!


----------



## user2010 (Aug 10, 2016)

Playing Lindrick on the 22nd August, anyone got any tips/info please?


----------



## JamesR (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks Gary, always good to get a few tips from someone who knows the course.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 11, 2016)

Going up to Whitby for the weekend, squeezing a few holes in on Saturday afternoon at Whitby GC, never been there before so looking forward to it.


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just back from playing Woodhall Spa both courses for the first time 

The Bracken is a great second course , some tricky holes with big undulating greens - was tough to get used to the pace but it's own right it's a good course

The Hotchkin was wonderful - every hole was visually lovely and played brilliantly - loved every minute of it , the fairways were like carpets , greens were true - the bunkers are amazing all so natural - I couldn't stop smiling as I walked around playing it - already can't wait to go back and it's prob now my favourite inland course.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear this, as I am going up on Sunday and playing the Bracken, followed by the Hotchkin on Monday.  Short trip over to Seacroft GC on Tuesday too for a round of links golf.  First time playing them all, and can't wait


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hopefully playing Davyhulme Park if the weather holds up on Sunday. Any tips?


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 11, 2016)

Ganton tomorrow for the first time with my game in tatters and the wind looking "fresh" 

Any tips?  Other than trebling my handicap!?


----------



## Junior (Aug 11, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Hopefully playing Davyhulme Park if the weather holds up on Sunday. Any tips?
		
Click to expand...

Nice course which is always in great nick.  Several holes you don't need to blast driver.  Plot your way around and aim for the middle of the greens and you'll never be too far away.


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			Good to hear this, as I am going up on Sunday and playing the Bracken, followed by the Hotchkin on Monday.  Short trip over to Seacroft GC on Tuesday too for a round of links golf.  First time playing them all, and can't wait
		
Click to expand...

Played the Hotchkin with Brian (Hobbit) last week and it's a great course, also played Seacroft earlier in the year and really enjoyed it, greens were tricky and fast.


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 11, 2016)

Fish said:



			Played the Hotchkin with Brian (Hobbit) last week and it's a great course, also played Seacroft earlier in the year and really enjoyed it, greens were tricky and fast.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent!  Hopefully it will be the same when we go!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 11, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			Excellent!  Hopefully it will be the same when we go!!
		
Click to expand...

It was OK this morning


----------



## richart (Aug 11, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It was OK this morning 

Click to expand...

 Rubbish when I played there. When are you going to get the heather removed and the trees taken down.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 11, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Ganton tomorrow for the first time with my game in tatters and the wind looking "fresh" 

Any tips?  Other than trebling my handicap!?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you'll have one of those days were it all clicks and post a -1 gross 

Enjoy sir!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 11, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Ganton tomorrow for the first time with my game in tatters and the wind looking "fresh" 

Any tips?  Other than trebling my handicap!?
		
Click to expand...

Keep a few shots in the bag for the last 4 holes.....:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 11, 2016)

Playing the Castle course at St Andrews tomorrow, heard loads of good things about it so really looking forward to it


----------



## richart (Aug 11, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Playing the Castle course at St Andrews tomorrow, heard loads of good things about it so really looking forward to it 

Click to expand...

 The greens will suit your short game.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2016)

I've got Ilfracombe coming up at the end of the month which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 12, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Playing the Castle course at St Andrews tomorrow, heard loads of good things about it so really looking forward to it 

Click to expand...

Don't think you'll like it Gordon, but enjoy and hopefully the weather is kind (great 17th par 3)


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2016)

Playing West Sussex on Sunday 21st.
Hope I play better than I played at Gainsborough on Tuesday morning!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 12, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Don't think you'll like it Gordon, but enjoy and hopefully the weather is kind (great 17th par 3)
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Kenny, enjoyed it as a one-off with mates but certainly wouldn't want to be playing it week in, week out. The greens are ridiculous and there is too much luck involved for it to be a serious golf course.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 13, 2016)

Playing Castle Royle in a club match this morning.

Local course that I've never played and looking forward to it. 

Heard it's a track for the big hitters so not exactly playing to my strengths - better develop a good short game pronto &#128563;


----------



## richart (Aug 13, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Spot on Kenny, enjoyed it as a one-off with mates but certainly wouldn't want to be playing it week in, week out. The greens are ridiculous and there is too much luck involved for it to be a serious golf course.
		
Click to expand...

 I told you that, but would you listen.

I am playing it again in October, as we couldn't get on the New Course. I would have preferred to play the Jubilee twice.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 31, 2016)

Played West Surrey today and what a lovely course. So many beautiful and picturesque holes. Hope to be able to go back soon. A real gem.

A big up from me :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Sep 1, 2016)

Having our annual Ryder Cup weekend at Carden Park, Chester. Playing the Nicklaus course Friday and Sunday and the Cheshire course on Saturday - haven't played this venue at all before.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 1, 2016)

Playing Cabopino in Marbella for the first time on Saturday. Don't need any tips. Just bragging.......


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 1, 2016)

Snap. We are playing it tomorrow though. Lots of the courses are being spiked at the moment so the choice is a bit limited. Playing Los Naranjos on Saturday so the better halves can go to Puerto Banus market and Santana on Saturday.


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Played West Surrey today and what a lovely course. So many beautiful and picturesque holes. Hope to be able to go back soon. A real gem.

A big up from me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 The Mariners are playing there on the 14th if you are around.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 1, 2016)

Hotchkin at Woodhall Spa for next week, I have heard a lot about it so really looking forward to playing it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Hotchkin at Woodhall Spa for next week, I have heard a lot about it so really looking forward to playing it.
		
Click to expand...

A real joy. Just avoid the bunkers.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 2, 2016)

Playing the King's course at Warwickshire golf club tomorrow. Anyone played it?


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 2, 2016)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Snap. We are playing it tomorrow though. Lots of the courses are being spiked at the moment so the choice is a bit limited. Playing Los Naranjos on Saturday so the better halves can go to Puerto Banus market and Santana on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Nice. Let me know how you get on! We're flying out on Saturday and playing solid golf for 2 weeks. Start with Cabopino, then we're playing Calanova, Santa Clara, El Chaparral, La Quinta, a week at La Cala, Marbella and Torrequebrada. Seriously excited!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2016)

Playing in the meet at Moor Allerton tomorrow, haven't been before so looking forward to it.

Shame about my draw tho but never mind! Easy tenner from Odvan.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 2, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Playing in the meet at Moor Allerton tomorrow, haven't been before so looking forward to it.

Shame about my draw tho but never mind! Easy tenner from Odvan.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise.

Glyn, not as many bunkers as you're accustomed too but you'll be able to forage in the trees, something you like doing. I'll let you know what the middle of the course looked like after.

We can always double up if it's gonna be that easy?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 2, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Playing in the meet at Moor Allerton tomorrow, haven't been before so looking forward to it.

Shame about my draw tho but never mind! Easy tenner from Odvan.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed it when we played, really nice parkland course and the greens were really soft but incredibly fast! You'll enjoy it :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Likewise.

Glyn, not as many bunkers as you're accustomed too but you'll be able to forage in the trees, something you like doing. I'll let you know what the middle of the course looked like after.

We can always double up if it's gonna be that easy?
		
Click to expand...

I will let you know after I have played tonight!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I really enjoyed it when we played, really nice parkland course and the greens were really soft but incredibly fast! You'll enjoy it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, I am good at target golf at the minute, I have the ball well under control


----------



## Rouregre1974 (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice, up from me too


----------



## JamesR (Sep 2, 2016)

Swinley Forest - see the arrange a game section.

The day after HFH, 3 spots currently available @ Â£180 per man.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2016)

richart said:



			The Mariners are playing there on the 14th if you are around.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the invite.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Hotchkin at Woodhall Spa for next week, I have heard a lot about it so really looking forward to playing it.
		
Click to expand...

Call into the office Louise, they do a great line in mono-grammed jumpers, and name badges.

Tell them Glyn sent you.......


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 2, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Nice. Let me know how you get on! We're flying out on Saturday and playing solid golf for 2 weeks. Start with Cabopino, then we're playing Calanova, Santa Clara, El Chaparral, La Quinta, a week at La Cala, Marbella and Torrequebrada. Seriously excited!
		
Click to expand...

You'll enjoy those. We tried to get on El Chap but it is closed until tomorrow for maintenance.  Jusy finished Cabopino and having a sangria in the clubhouse. Not a long course, about 5,600 yards off the yellows (no white tees) but there are a lot of very tight holes so so have to be     straight. I'd describe it as quirky but some really nice holes, especially the third (I think). You'll know when you play it. Greens are fast and true. 

One of the lads plays off 6 and it destroyed him as he couldn't keep it straight.  He had to buy a bag of balls by the 6th and ended up with 19 points. I took the money with 19 points and was 6 inches away from a hole in one on the 13th. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks for the invite.....


Click to expand...

Didn't think you would want to play with me again so soon after West Sussex. Also playing Liphook on the 5th October if you are about.:thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 2, 2016)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			You'll enjoy those. We tried to get on El Chap but it is closed until tomorrow for maintenance.  Jusy finished Cabopino and having a sangria in the clubhouse. Not a long course, about 5,600 yards off the yellows (no white tees) but there are a lot of very tight holes so so have to be     straight. I'd describe it as quirky but some really nice holes, especially the third (I think). You'll know when you play it. Greens are fast and true. 

One of the lads plays off 6 and it destroyed him as he couldn't keep it straight.  He had to buy a bag of balls by the 6th and ended up with 19 points. I took the money with 19 points and was 6 inches away from a hole in one on the 13th. Hope you enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me. Looking forward to giving it a go. Have heard it's tight, so imagine I'll end up hitting a few irons off the tee. How did you get on on the driveable 3rd?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2016)

richart said:



			Didn't think you would want to play with me again so soon after West Sussex. Also playing Liphook on the 5th October if you are about.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That could be a goer. I'm playing in a seniors open at Liphook in October too so it could be a practice round!


----------



## jdpjamesp (Sep 2, 2016)

Thoughts on Honiton? Playing towards the end of the month.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 2, 2016)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			You'll enjoy those. We tried to get on El Chap but it is closed until tomorrow for maintenance.  Jusy finished Cabopino and having a sangria in the clubhouse. Not a long course, about 5,600 yards off the yellows (no white tees) but there are a lot of very tight holes so so have to be     straight. I'd describe it as quirky but some really nice holes, especially the third (I think). You'll know when you play it. Greens are fast and true. 

One of the lads plays off 6 and it destroyed him as he couldn't keep it straight.  He had to buy a 
bag of balls by the 6th and ended up with 19 points. I took the money with 19 points and was 6 inches away from a hole in one on the 13th. Hope you enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. That doesn't look very good winning with 19 points. It should have been 32.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 2, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Sounds good to me. Looking forward to giving it a go. Have heard it's tight, so imagine I'll end up hitting a few irons off the tee. How did you get on on the driveable 3rd?
		
Click to expand...

That's the really nice hole where you are about 100 foot above the green. Not a big hitter but struck a nice shot over the bushes on the left, fading back into the middle of the fairway. 60 yards to the centre of the green and I fatted it a bit and it rolled down the slope, stopping just before a bunker. Chipped on and 2 putted.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 8, 2016)

Playing a 36 hole singles at Cavendish GC in Buxton on Sunday, with the worlds best 11hc'r and the worlds worst 10hc'r


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 8, 2016)

Playing Powfoot on a weekend away, never played there if anyone's any tips?

Also playing Southerness, I have been there before but didn't see much of the golf course so all advice welcome :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Playing Powfoot on a weekend away, never played there if anyone's any tips?

Also playing Southerness, I have been there before but didn't see much of the golf course so all advice welcome :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I like Powfoot, a lovely links.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 8, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Also playing Southerness, I have been there before but didn't see much of the golf course so all advice welcome :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Pray for good weather!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Playing a 36 hole singles at Cavendish GC in Buxton on Sunday, with the worlds best 11hc'r and the worlds worst 10hc'r 

Click to expand...

His game is starting to rub off on you,I'd stay away from him :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 8, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Playing a 36 hole singles at Cavendish GC in Buxton on Sunday, with the worlds best 11hc'r and the worlds worst 10hc'r 

Click to expand...

Oh I am also playing Cavendish and paying another Â£20 towards someones sunningdale trip!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 8, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Playing Powfoot on a weekend away, never played there if anyone's any tips?

Also playing Southerness, I have been there before but didn't see much of the golf course so all advice welcome :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nice course mate. Plenty of tight Gorse lined holes, no need for driver. 
It isn't a ball breaker, keep it in play and you'll score well.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 8, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Pray for good weather!
		
Click to expand...

Saying "Southerness" still brings me out in a cold sweat, hopefully face up to my demons there!



Stuart_C said:



			I like Powfoot, a lovely links.
		
Click to expand...




Qwerty said:



			Nice course mate. Plenty of tight Gorse lined holes, no need for driver. 
It isn't a ball breaker, keep it in play and you'll score well.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Gents, looking forward to it.  The way I've been hitting driver and 3 wood off the tee recently I'll be hitting a lot of 3 irons I think.

Looking forward to it, hope the weather plays ball.....


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 10, 2016)

Playing at Ellesborough tomorrow in their Captain's Charity Day. Only played it once before and really enjoyed it and the day overall.

Looks like we've swerved the bad weather by a day though got drenched at ours this morning.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2016)

Off out to play West Sussex for the 1st time later this morning with Richart. Teeing off just after mid-day. 
Really, really looking forward to it. Have heard nothing but good things about the course. Weather looks set fair for the day, and the course should be in immaculate condition.
Will report back with my findings later on.
http://www.westsussexgolf.co.uk/course/holes/hole_1


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Off out to play West Sussex for the 1st time later this morning with Richart. Teeing off just after mid-day. 
Really, really looking forward to it. Have heard nothing but good things about the course. Weather looks set fair for the day, and the course should be in immaculate condition.
Will report back with my findings later on.
http://www.westsussexgolf.co.uk/course/holes/hole_1

Click to expand...

 I am a little excited.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 11, 2016)

richart said:



			I am a little excited.

Click to expand...

I raised an eyebrow reading about both of your exploits - but nothing more than that :whoo:


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 11, 2016)

playing Downfield and Panmure next week any tips


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 11, 2016)

Blackburn tomorrow then Wilmslow Tuesday, any tips from the NW gang ?


----------



## Essex_Stu (Sep 11, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Thoughts on Honiton? Playing towards the end of the month.
		
Click to expand...

Mark crossfield has done 2 vlogs there so might be worth checking them out


----------



## jdpjamesp (Sep 11, 2016)

Essex_Stu said:



			Mark crossfield has done 2 vlogs there so might be worth checking them out
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - only found the one in winter and found it a bit boring. Will have another look shortly.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 12, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Blackburn tomorrow then Wilmslow Tuesday, any tips from the NW gang ?
		
Click to expand...


Wilmslow is one of my favourite courses around here mate, love the Par 3's there as they've got a great variety to them!

Playing there on Friday actually in a pairs comp!


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 14, 2016)

There's a pairs open at Shrigley Hall on Saturday, anyone played here before?


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 14, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Wilmslow is one of my favourite courses around here mate, love the Par 3's there as they've got a great variety to them!

Playing there on Friday actually in a pairs comp!
		
Click to expand...

Course overall in not too bad a nick but greens left a lot to be desired compared to ours, very slow although before going out a member called them as being fast !! That rain last night wont have helped as they flooded before our eyes and last two groups didn't finish due to lightening .
Got a strange local rule going on as well with cut rough getting a free drop. It's being left to dry out for collection so even if you cant find your ball you can drop at point of entry without penalty !!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 14, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I like Powfoot, a lovely links.
		
Click to expand...




Qwerty said:



			Nice course mate. Plenty of tight Gorse lined holes, no need for driver. 
It isn't a ball breaker, keep it in play and you'll score well.
		
Click to expand...

You were both spot on, a really nice course Powfoot.  Thoroughly enjoyed my round there and we had nice weather, 6 birdies always helps with the enjoyment right enough   Especially after knocking it OOB off the first tee!!!! :rofl:

Banished my demons from Southerness aswell, wind was strong but no rain with it this time and played really well.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 14, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Course overall in not too bad a nick but greens left a lot to be desired compared to ours, very slow although before going out a member called them as being fast !! That rain last night wont have helped as they flooded before our eyes and last two groups didn't finish due to lightening .
Got a strange local rule going on as well with cut rough getting a free drop. It's being left to dry out for collection so even if you cant find your ball you can drop at point of entry without penalty !!
		
Click to expand...

what a bizarre rule, hoping that's gone for Friday.

Dry weather the next couple of days by the looks of it so fingers crossed it'll dry out!


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 14, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			There's a pairs open at Shrigley Hall on Saturday, anyone played here before?
		
Click to expand...

Played there a couple f times, but only in the winter. Barring 4 or 5 average holes (and one really wacky one) it's a pretty decent course where you have to think your shots through.

There is one hole (about 12 or 13) that's literally like plying up a cliff face though. One of the more bizarre golf holes I've played.

could be decent in summer.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 14, 2016)

Playing Royal Lytham tomorrow.

Excited.


----------



## Chisteve (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm playing at Sheringham tomorrow morning

We are in Norfolk this week on holiday


----------



## jdpjamesp (Sep 14, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Playing Royal Lytham tomorrow.

Excited.
		
Click to expand...

You should be! Enjoy. I've not played, but have been past many times on the train. It looks amazing.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 14, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			You should be! Enjoy. I've not played, but have been past many times on the train. It looks amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.

Watching the Royal Lytham Open Films right now!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 16, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Thanks mate.

Watching the Royal Lytham Open Films right now!
		
Click to expand...

Huds,

How did you get on?

Its quite easy isn't it


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 16, 2016)

A nice weekend ahead just shame Odvan and Birchy are also in on the act!

Saturday Trump Aberdeen (played it before but Hobbit is coming along for the ride)

Sunday Royal Aberdeen (New course)

Monday North Berwick with IanG (New course and the one I am most looking forward to)

Weather forecast looks good so really looking forward to it.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 16, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			A nice weekend ahead just shame Odvan and Birchy are also in on the act!

Saturday Trump Aberdeen (played it before but Hobbit is coming along for the ride)

Sunday Royal Aberdeen (New course)

Monday North Berwick with IanG (New course and the one I am most looking forward to)

Weather forecast looks good so really looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Really looking forward to it. Hope the snow stays away this time.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm playing Secret Valley next week in Cyprus. Anyone played it?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 16, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Really looking forward to it. Hope the snow stays away this time.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm if it snows/hails again then I am blaming you


----------



## Big_G (Sep 16, 2016)

Playing The Players Club nr Bristol Sunday, let's hope the weather holds, not off the back tees thankfully


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 16, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Huds,

How did you get on?

Its quite easy isn't it 

Click to expand...

Loved it. Easy money. 

Have a good weekend :thup:


----------



## sam85 (Sep 16, 2016)

Bazzatron said:



			I'm playing Secret Valley next week in Cyprus. Anyone played it?
		
Click to expand...


I played it earlier on this year, nice enough course but I didn't particularly enjoy it.  Definitely a course you have to manage your way round rather than try and smash driver off every tee.  

Are you playing any other courses while you're out there?


----------



## Junior (Sep 16, 2016)

sam85 said:



			I played it earlier on this year, nice enough course but I didn't particularly enjoy it.  Definitely a course you have to manage your way round rather than try and smash driver off every tee.  

Are you playing any other courses while you're out there?
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this.  Lots of streams and tight fairways.  I've played Aphrodite Hills a lot over the years and really enjoyed it.  they always have offers on also.  Elea is a cracker too but quite expensive.


----------



## sam85 (Sep 16, 2016)

Junior said:



			Agree with this.  Lots of streams and tight fairways.  I've played Aphrodite Hills a lot over the years and really enjoyed it.  they always have offers on also.  Elea is a cracker too but quite expensive.
		
Click to expand...


They're the other 2 courses we played on our trip.  Stayed at Aphrodite Hills and loved it, but Elea was definitely my favourite of the 3.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 16, 2016)

Cheers for the replies, we're staying at Aphrodite Hills so I'll have a wander into the pro shop and see if they can fit me in.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 16, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Loved it. Easy money. 

Have a good weekend :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing bunker trouble, absolutely brutal aren't they! 

Tough course to score on, every hole like a minefield.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 16, 2016)

Birchy said:



			I'm guessing bunker trouble, absolutely brutal aren't they! 

Tough course to score on, every hole like a minefield.
		
Click to expand...

Tough course??? Nah


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 16, 2016)

Birchy said:



			I'm guessing bunker trouble, absolutely brutal aren't they! 

Tough course to score on, every hole like a minefield.
		
Click to expand...

Only went in 2. Cost me 4 shots though!

What cost me more was playing mince :rofl: Serves me right for having blinders in the two previous outings.

The more 8 think about after 24hrs, it's a beauty of a course, especially the finish.

Have a good one up in Scotland.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 16, 2016)

Wolf Man's track in the morning with Davie La as well.

Bound to be interesting


----------



## Joff (Sep 17, 2016)

Played Kingswood yesterday for the first time for a bit of an away-days with some lads. Good course, nice barmaid &#128519;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2016)

Joff said:



			Played Kingswood yesterday for the first time for a bit of an away-days with some lads. Good course, nice barmaid &#128519;
		
Click to expand...

Kingswood in Surrey and the Spanish barmaid (Helena)?


----------



## Odvan (Sep 19, 2016)

North Berwick tomorrow after Royal Aberdeen ticked off today.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 19, 2016)

Odvan said:



			North Berwick tomorrow after Royal Aberdeen ticked off today.
		
Click to expand...

Does the front 9 remind you of Hillside's back 9?


----------



## Snelly (Sep 19, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Playing West Sussex on Sunday 21st.
Hope I play better than I played at Gainsborough on Tuesday morning!!


Click to expand...

What did you think of the West Sussex Rob?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 19, 2016)

Branston Golf and CC tomorrow in our industry association charity day off the yellows in a scramble.

Had a look of the website and 16 of the 18 have water!!

Anyone had a knock there and what's the strategy - do I load my bag full of Pinnacle reds?


----------



## Region3 (Sep 19, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Branston Golf and CC tomorrow in our industry association charity day off the yellows in a scramble.

Had a look of the website and 16 of the 18 have water!!

Anyone had a knock there and what's the strategy - do I load my bag full of Pinnacle reds?
		
Click to expand...

It's not amazing but I quite like the place. There is one hole (9th I think) where the green is set back in water, so surrounded on 3 sides.
If you hit a decent tee shot you've only got a wedge left, but you will find out how "free and easy" your swing is when there is no good miss. Very hard not to try to steer it.

Be sure you know where you're going on the second. It's a dog-leg left but not obvious from the tee what the line is.
Take a line a little more left than you think you need on the 4th.

The 18th is fun playing your approach to the green over water when the weather is nice because the clubhouse is directly behind and there will be lots of people outside having a beer and watching the golfers come in.

There's also (I think) a par 5 on the front 9 that has a hazard in front of the green that you can't easily see from the fairway so be careful about getting as far as you can towards the green.

Disclaimer: It's been a while since I played there and my memory is getting worse so it could all be made up!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 19, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Disclaimer: It's been a while since I played there and my memory is getting worse so it could all be made up!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads-up. Sounds a wee bit tricky here and there.

I'll print out your reply and take it with me :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Sep 19, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Does the front 9 remind you of Hillside's back 9?
		
Click to expand...

Not in the slightest, Pete. For a start they have fairways at Hillside!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Not in the slightest, Pete. For a start they have fairways at Hillside!
		
Click to expand...

 did you tame it though?


----------



## Odvan (Sep 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



 did you tame it though?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, not really. Think the course quite easily tamed us and the rest of the field. When we arrived a few scores were already on display, first group had 2 NRs and a 101 off 10... Net 70 was winning when we left off 15 which was some round I have to say but there were many NRs. LQs 0.1 has apparently shown up on his handicap this morning so not reductions only, though.

Would I go back - yes, for the open at Â£50 but i wouldn't dream of paying full green fee. It's too hard a course to enjoy, certainly from a first-timers perspective.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Lol, not really. Think the course quite easily tamed us and the rest of the field. When we arrived a few scores were already on display, first group had 2 NRs and a 101 off 10... Net 70 was winning when we left off 15 which was some round I have to say but there were many NRs. LQs 0.1 has apparently shown up on his handicap this morning so not reductions only, though.

Would I go back - yes, for the open at Â£50 but i wouldn't dream of paying full green fee. It's too hard a course to enjoy, certainly from a first-timers perspective.
		
Click to expand...

CSS was 75 so it was a tough day.

42 NR's 

70 put a score in


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2016)

Prudhoe GC on friday, good company, so hoping for a good day's golf.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 20, 2016)

Playing Birchwood GC in Warrington later on, any tips?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 23, 2016)

Playing Woolton GC in Liverpool on Tuesday in a charity event.  I had read earlier this year that the members had voted to sell the club to a property magnate but the council are not in favour of another large housing project. Not sure if that is still going ahead.


----------



## Junior (Sep 23, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Playing Birchwood GC in Warrington later on, any tips?
		
Click to expand...

Look both ways before crossing the road   You go over it a few times.  

I played it earlier in the year and it was in the best condition I have ever seen it.  It can get very wet.  the only hole I don't like is the dog leg where you have to tee off with a 7i.  Few long holes to finish on the back 9.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2016)

Little Aston on Sunday.

Looking forward to it and hoping the weather plays ball.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 23, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Little Aston on Sunday.

Looking forward to it and hoping the weather plays ball.
		
Click to expand...

one of my favourite courses Lincoln, hope you enjoy :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Sep 23, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Little Aston on Sunday.

Looking forward to it and hoping the weather plays ball.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget the "Little Owl" course


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 23, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Little Aston on Sunday.

Looking forward to it and hoping the weather plays ball.
		
Click to expand...

Interested to hear what you make of it LQ.  It's been added to our reciprocal list and a few of us thinking of taking a trip next year......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2016)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Playing Woolton GC in Liverpool on Tuesday in a charity event.  I had read earlier this year that the members had voted to sell the club to a property magnate but the council are not in favour of another large housing project. Not sure if that is still going ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Its a weird one that.

There have been rumours that they will sell, buy the local Muni (which has just been put on a 25 year contract by a management company), but the council still want pay-and-play on there, so seems a pipe dream.

Its not long, if you can hit driver 230-240, it will mainly be driver and PW/9 iron for a lot of the front 9.


----------



## DRW (Sep 23, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Little Aston on Sunday.

Looking forward to it and hoping the weather plays ball.
		
Click to expand...

Oh oh oh, could you please let us know how it is playing and if worth the green fee?

Weird or what Adam/I were going to go this sunday but a greensomes comp tomorrow, has meant Adam/I have put it off by one weekend and should be going next weekend (subject to weather and checking with the pro shop).


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Don't forget the "Little Owl" course 

Click to expand...

Oh aye, how could I forget


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Oh oh oh, could you please let us know how it is playing and if worth the green fee?

Weird or what Adam/I were going to go this sunday but a greensomes comp tomorrow, has meant Adam/I have put it off by one weekend and should be going next weekend (subject to weather and checking with the pro shop).
		
Click to expand...

Will let you know.

Have you looked at the winter deals they do?


----------



## DRW (Sep 23, 2016)

Cheers thanks.

Just looked, the winter deal I can see on the website is weekday after November. As Adam can only go at the weekend its not an option, shame as its 'only' Â£50 per person for a fourball including some brekies, a lot cheaper than just green fees. Cor wish I had seen that before I thought about Wolburn in March.:mmm:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its not long, if you can hit driver 230-240, it will mainly be driver and PW/9 iron for a lot of the fro
nt 9.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Looks like a driver and rescue for me then.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Sep 23, 2016)

Honiton trip finally here, well tomorrow, and the weather forecast looks spot on so far. Very excited indeed. Oddly, it's a course I've wanted to play since I started playing. No idea why though.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 26, 2016)

Wynyard tomorrow morning

Seaton Carew tomorrow afternoon

Ganton Wednesday

Haven't played any of them so looking forward to a smaller road trip than Aberdeen last weekend.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 26, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wynyard tomorrow morning

Seaton Carew tomorrow afternoon

Ganton Wednesday

Haven't played any of them so looking forward to a smaller road trip than Aberdeen last weekend.
		
Click to expand...

get around you do LQ! 
Not jealous at all


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 26, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wynyard tomorrow morning

Seaton Carew tomorrow afternoon

Ganton Wednesday

Haven't played any of them so looking forward to a smaller road trip than Aberdeen last weekend.
		
Click to expand...

You got a new job for Your Golf Travel or something LQ!!??? :rofl:

Ganton is absolutely superb, one of the best I've played.  The bunkers have to be seen to be believed and some great holes on it.  Can't wait to get back there. :thup:


----------



## Junior (Sep 26, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			get around you do LQ! 
Not jealous at all 

Click to expand...

Do you work ????????  :rofl:

I'm only jealous.   

Hope the weather is good for you.  You will love Ganton.  Stay out of the bunkers.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wynyard tomorrow morning

Seaton Carew tomorrow afternoon

Ganton Wednesday

Haven't played any of them so looking forward to a smaller road trip than Aberdeen last weekend.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you get to sample the delights of the Ganton bunkers


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 26, 2016)

Just booked to play in a 4 man team event at S & A in November.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 26, 2016)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Just booked to play in a 4 man team event at S & A in November.
		
Click to expand...

Have you played it before?

Lol, edit. In this thread I guess you haven't 

If you don't come back raving about it, I'll be shocked!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 4, 2016)

A two day trip to the Midwest (Wiltshire) tomorrow and Thursday.

Seniors open better ball at Upavon tomorrow and our end of season away day at North Wilts on Thursday.

We've booked an old pub hotel tomorrow night and really looking forward to both days.

Anyone had any experience of either course?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Birchy said:



			I hope you get to sample the delights of the Ganton bunkers 

Click to expand...

Didn't go in too many 

Also to add to this list I played pannal near Harrogate last weekend, Â£25 on the website was a steal, nice layout with good greens, wouldn't play it in winter though as I imagine it's very wet.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 4, 2016)

I've got a comp at Elie at the weekend. Anyone got any pointers for round there?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 4, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			A two day trip to the Midwest (Wiltshire) tomorrow and Thursday.

Seniors open better ball at Upavon tomorrow and our end of season away day at North Wilts on Thursday.

We've booked an old pub hotel tomorrow night and really looking forward to both days.

Anyone had any experience of either course?
		
Click to expand...

Played Upavon a few times, not a bad course, few quirky holes, on the site of an old airfield so very open and exposed on top of the hill, really hope it's not too windy for you.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 4, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Didn't go in too many 

Also to add to this list I played pannal near Harrogate last weekend, Â£25 on the website was a steal, nice layout with good greens, wouldn't play it in winter though as I imagine it's very wet.
		
Click to expand...

Did you enjoy Seaton Carew?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 5, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Did you enjoy Seaton Carew?
		
Click to expand...

It was OK Paul, I liked the layout and overall the condition was OK, its a shame but its the time of year but the 1st 3 greens and the last 3 greens had been spiked an hour before we played.

The views around are incredible, one of the prettiest course I have ever been too


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 5, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It was OK Paul, I liked the layout and overall the condition was OK, its a shame but its the time of year but the 1st 3 greens and the last 3 greens had been spiked an hour before we played.

The views around are incredible, one of the prettiest course I have ever been too  

Click to expand...

The views are special, it's not very often the line into some of the greens are the cooling towers of a Nuclear Power Station :rofl:

Which layout did you play?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 5, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			and our end of season away day at North Wilts on Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

I've played N Wilts Johnny, I'll tell you all about it at Hayling next weekend.

Oh hang on, you'll have played it by then......... :rofl:

It's a downland course and quite high up so gets the wind. Built on either side of a main road. I enjoyed it, I think you will too  :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 5, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			The views are special, it's not very often the line into some of the greens are the cooling towers of a Nuclear Power Station :rofl:

Which layout did you play?
		
Click to expand...

Micklem course.

Was quite impressed with the club as it had good practise facilities and I was more impressed at the clubhouse food, really good value.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Nov 1, 2016)

Neighbour is taking me round Oake Manor on Saturday. Looking forward to it, but looking at the planner there's a lot of water. I fear for my balls!  Anyone played it? Is it as bad as it looks?


----------



## richart (Nov 1, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Neighbour is taking me round Oake Manor on Saturday. Looking forward to it, but looking at the planner there's a lot of water. I fear for my balls!  Anyone played it? Is it as bad as it looks?
		
Click to expand...

I have and it is not that bad. Managed 36 points, which was only four behind Pokerjoke. Probably why I still don't like him.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks richart. I will certainly make sure I take a good number of spares with me anyway!


----------



## DRW (Feb 15, 2018)

Going to play West Lancs on a reciprocal next week, this thread happened to pop up on the search.

Seems to have had mixed reviews from this.

Thought I would pop the thread back up, as find it quite interesting reading details of new courses people are due to play.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 15, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Going to play West Lancs on a reciprocal next week, this thread happened to pop up on the search.

Seems to have had mixed reviews from this.

Thought I would pop the thread back up, as find it quite interesting reading details of new courses people are due to play.
		
Click to expand...

West Lancs is a fantastic course Darren, you will enjoy it.


----------

